# Nintendo Badge Arcade finally coming to the west



## Jake (Nov 10, 2015)

Ninty EU has announced that the badge centre will be coming on friday. no word for NA yet but I assume once it becomes morning hours in NA there'll be an announcement soon


----------



## Lancelot (Nov 10, 2015)

Omfg, took long enough ;u; Im so excited for this.


----------



## Jake (Nov 10, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Omfg, took long enough ;u; Im so excited for this.



ur excited to waste ur money???


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Nov 10, 2015)

Tht's pretty cool how you can use them on the menu. I'd rather just pay for the game then pay for in-game purchases


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 10, 2015)

Paying is only an option and not mandatory to get actual badges.


----------



## Justin (Nov 10, 2015)

I really hope, and really don't hope, at the same time that this comes to NA.


----------



## MokaAkashiya (Nov 10, 2015)

Watch out! the evil rabbit is going to steal all of your money!


----------



## Cress (Nov 10, 2015)

Wow I was excited then saw nothing for NA smh Jake I thought I could trust you.


----------



## Justin (Nov 10, 2015)

MokaAkashiya said:


> Watch out! the evil rabbit is going to steal all of your money! View attachment 155823



He already did.


----------



## Coach (Nov 10, 2015)

I forgot about this, can't wait!


----------



## lars708 (Nov 10, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Ninty EU has announced that the badge centre will be coming on friday. no word for NA yet but I assume once it becomes morning hours in NA there'll be an announcement soon



Oh my god i was so excited when i first saw this app but there weren't any things said about it for such a long time that i actually lost hope. SO EXCITED! (Such a shame that Flipnote Studio 3D still doesn't exist in Europe though...)


----------



## MokaAkashiya (Nov 10, 2015)

Justin said:


> He already did.



IT'S TOO LATE!


----------



## lars708 (Nov 10, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Wow I was excited then saw nothing for NA smh Jake I thought I could trust you.



Shush that ALWAYS happens to Europeans so it is about time we get something


----------



## Cress (Nov 10, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Shush that ALWAYS happens to Europeans so it is about time we get something


Uh...
-Regular New 3DS
-Yoshi's Wooly World
-Hyrule Warriors+All of its DLC
-M&L Paper Jam

Those are all examples from this year alone. -_-


----------



## lars708 (Nov 10, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Uh...
> -Regular New 3DS
> -Yoshi's Wooly World
> -Hyrule Warriors+All of its DLC
> ...



Yea well we did not see a physical release of many games. Earthbound and Super Mario Sluggers  for example. You won't win this time lol (wow that sounds really rude but i do not mean it like that)

Also normally NA gets everything earlier this year Europeans were quite lucky. -_-


----------



## CartersRain (Nov 10, 2015)

It's nice that this app is finally making its way outside of Japan! I've been using it everyday on my Japanese 3DS and it's really fun and addictive! I've only spent money on it a couple of times and the rest of the times I just use my free daily play. You can go after the badges you want with your free play, so most of the time there's no need to spend money on it... especially since it costs almost $1 per play x.x


----------



## Coach (Nov 10, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Uh...
> -Regular New 3DS
> -Yoshi's Wooly World
> -Hyrule Warriors+All of its DLC
> ...



But you get Amiibo festival early :'(


----------



## Cress (Nov 10, 2015)

Coach said:


> But you get Amiibo festival early :'(



Yeah we get a rip-off of Mario Party 10 (an already bad game) 1 whole week before everyone else! That totally justifies not getting an entire system for 7 months!

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## lars708 (Nov 10, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Yeah we get a rip-off of Mario Party 10 (an already bad game) 1 whole week before everyone else! That totally justifies not getting an entire system for 7 months!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



We did not get the Virtual Boy at all hon, i have a whole list ready so bring it on lmao


----------



## milkday (Nov 10, 2015)

How do we get this?


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 10, 2015)

Oh man, I was so jealous of a Japanese person showing off themes that had these badges. Hopefully this comes to NA. ;;


----------



## Tao (Nov 10, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Uh...
> -Regular New 3DS
> -Yoshi's Wooly World
> -Hyrule Warriors+All of its DLC
> ...



Hyrule Warriors wasn't this year. Only 'Majora's Mask' and 'Boss Pack' DLC was released later in the US.


----------



## Cress (Nov 10, 2015)

Tao said:


> Hyrule Warriors wasn't this year. Only 'Majora's Mask' and 'Boss Pack' DLC was released later in the US.



My point was that it's current...
There were also a few extra updates that didn't include any DLC.


----------



## CartersRain (Nov 10, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> Oh man, I was so jealous of a Japanese person showing off themes that had these badges. Hopefully this comes to NA. ;;



It probably will! I'm guessing this month or next month


----------



## Tao (Nov 10, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> My point was that it's current...
> There were also a few extra updates that didn't include any DLC.



It's Nintendo, most of their Wii U/3DS game are current (well, they act like it).

I don't think patches really count either unless they add something significant. I mean, Half Life 2 is still getting patches and updates that most of the time add nothing that I notice, I wouldn't say that makes it any more current.


----------



## Silversea (Nov 10, 2015)

I don't know how much I'm looking forward to it as someone who doesn't want to pay for every crane attempt. The 50 cents or 1 dollar or however much it'll be doesn't even guarantee you'll get anything new. It's like spending play coins on puzzle pieces on mii plaza except with real money...


----------



## mirukushake (Nov 10, 2015)

You don't have to pay if you don't want. You get a free practice games each day, and you can win 1 or 3 plays if you're lucky, or if you collect 10 dud badges, you get a free play. I've only put in maybe 400 yen, just because they occasionally do promotions where you get a free home theme if you pay for 10 plays or whatever.


----------



## ashjaed (Nov 10, 2015)

/Australian stares off into the distance longingly waiting for Nintendo to notice them


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 10, 2015)

YESSS FINALLY! And it's free to download, too! I've been hoping that this would eventually come out for EU/US because I can only get the free 3DS themes 

Can't wait until this Friday!


----------



## Jake (Nov 10, 2015)

ashjaed said:


> /Australian stares off into the distance longingly waiting for Nintendo to notice them



*Nintendo AU NZ 2h*
Nintendo Badge Arcade comes to Nintendo #eShop for #3DS on Friday. Collect badges and decorate your HOME Menu! 


no idea why you expected Australia to announce it between the hours or midnight and 9am but ok


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm going to have too much fun with this now that it seems to be out here.


----------



## Jake (Nov 11, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> I'm going to have too much fun with this now that it seems to be out here.



ya, got released in NA not too long ago


----------



## lars708 (Nov 11, 2015)

So i just found the prices for the European Badge Center, 1 euro for 5 plays is not too bad actually...

Unless you suck at these things and fully waste your plays without getting anything like me lol


----------



## CartersRain (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey North Americans, are you guys having fun with badge arcade?


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 11, 2015)

I just did two sets of five, a free one and a paid one. I got at least four badges each try.~

This one has "mega badges" that I want to try getting next... They look harder to catch though. ;;

EDIT: They're actually super easy to catch, but I messed up and only got 3 out of 5. At least I got Hilda. <3
They're also giving me a free theme as part of a promotion.

EDIT 2: I'm finding out that messing up the first play can sometimes be a *very* good thing. 
I completed one of the animal crossing ones by knocking a lot of things over trying to get to the first item. Once I got it, about 4 or 5 badges ended up falling in, followed by the one I actually grabbed.


----------



## shunishu (Nov 11, 2015)

i have nightmares already and i'm not even asleep..


----------



## Cress (Nov 11, 2015)

I've already payed a bit but I don't care. 





So much Zelda.


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 11, 2015)

I started going after the Zelda ones first too! Haha. 

I got quite a substantial amount of badges out of my free plays for today, too. I was expecting to have much worse luck, considering how that tends to go with me.


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm NA, where do I go to get the badge thing?

EDIT: Found it


----------



## Tao (Nov 11, 2015)

Are a majority of the badges Mario, Zelda and Animal Crossing?

I mean, I'm fine with those but I can't say I wouldn't be disappointed if that's it. I haven't seen any Kirby, Donkey Kong or Samus badges ; - ;


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 11, 2015)

I know I've already said this, but I can't wait until it releases on Friday!

I'm going to use this to add some stuff to the free simple 3DS home themes (like the one that's just blue, one that's just orange etc.). The other free themes I have would probably look too busy with the badges as well as whatever's already on them.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 11, 2015)

I know I've already said this, but I can't wait until it releases on Friday!

I'm going to use this to add some stuff to the free simple 3DS home themes (like the one that's just blue, one that's just orange etc.). The other free themes I have would probably look too busy with the badges as well as whatever's already on them.


----------



## Jake (Nov 11, 2015)

Tao said:


> Are a majority of the badges Mario, Zelda and Animal Crossing?
> 
> I mean, I'm fine with those but I can't say I wouldn't be disappointed if that's it. I haven't seen any Kirby, Donkey Kong or Samus badges ; - ;



Idk it's not released here yet, but the Japanese one is constantly releasing new badges so I don't think it's going to be an issue


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 11, 2015)

So far I've only seen Mario, Animal Crossing, and Legend of Zelda, and some old-school system-based ones, like gameboys and game cartridges and such. 

I do see hints of other franchises having badges released soon, such as Splatoon and Pikmin. While they're not out in-game yet, they show up on the game's title screen when you first start it up.

On a random note: I kind of actually like this bunny. He says some pretty funny things. And occasionally turns into a realistic-looking pink bunny.


----------



## mirukushake (Nov 11, 2015)

Tao said:


> Are a majority of the badges Mario, Zelda and Animal Crossing?
> 
> I mean, I'm fine with those but I can't say I wouldn't be disappointed if that's it. I haven't seen any Kirby, Donkey Kong or Samus badges ; - ;



Japanese version has gotten all of those series. Actually Samus is one of the current sets. I think Donkey Kong was only an 8-bit or SMM set though.


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm waiting for the Splatoon ones to come out. I've seen some on the bottom screen now as well that aren't in the machines yet. ;;


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 11, 2015)

I really like this little app so far, very interesting. I also like how you can still play without paying. I don't mind checking in every few days to play again.



dapperlace said:


> On a random note: I kind of actually like this bunny. He says some pretty funny things. And occasionally turns into a realistic-looking pink bunny.



I laughed really loud when he *GOT REAL* then was kinda disappointed when I did. He's definitely funny but I shouldn't be laughing at pay-to-play apps. That's how they get you .___.


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 11, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> I really like this little app so far, very interesting. I also like how you can still play without paying. I don't mind checking in every few days to play again.
> 
> 
> 
> I laughed really loud when he *GOT REAL* then was kinda disappointed when I did. He's definitely funny but I shouldn't be laughing at pay-to-play apps. That's how they get you .___.



Right? That was probably my favorite bit.

It's a shame you can't stack up the free plays you earn every day, but it's nice that you can easily see an indicator for the badges you don't have so that you don't forget from day to day if you didn't get all of the ones in a collection.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 12, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> So far I've only seen Mario, Animal Crossing, and Legend of Zelda, and some old-school system-based ones, like gameboys and game cartridges and such.
> 
> I do see hints of other franchises having badges released soon, such as Splatoon and Pikmin. While they're not out in-game yet, they show up on the game's title screen when you first start it up.
> 
> On a random note: I kind of actually like this bunny. He says some pretty funny things. And occasionally turns into a realistic-looking pink bunny.



I remember that someone said somewhere (i know really specific but i don't know more than just this lol) that it updates everyday with new machines. I don't know if that is true though...


----------



## mirukushake (Nov 12, 2015)

lars708 said:


> I remember that someone said somewhere (i know really specific but i don't know more than just this lol) that it updates everyday with new machines. I don't know if that is true though...



It updates more or less every day. For the Japanese version, it's mostly old sets cycling back into the arcade, so for the NA/Europe version it willl be only new ones for a while. Japanese version usually gets a new set or two at an average of once a week I'd say, but it depends on if there are holidays, new game releases, etc. For example, on Halloween we got like 10 new sets, but on a normal week you might get 2 or so.


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 12, 2015)

They released them so soon. Bless.


----------



## Coach (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm hoping that they make a set of spaces and a theme for animal crossing: amiibo festival like they did for mario party 10 a while ago, that'd be really cool!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 12, 2015)

I downloaded this earlier, and it seems pretty cool so far.

I got a bunch of 8-bit Mario badges, a Mario Mii Maker icon and two Luigi and Daisy badges today. I hope I can get a Rosalina one soon!


----------



## lucitine (Nov 12, 2015)

Woo! I downloaded this today and got myself the adorable Rainy Day Isabelle set 

Going to have to try really hard not to spend too much on this.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 13, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> They released them so soon. Bless.



Is that Splatoon theme part of an offer or is it just available in the theme shop? It looks so awesome, i need it lol


----------



## shunishu (Nov 13, 2015)

this rabbit talks like some evil drug dealer.. its scary and not cute, also considering this is aimed at kids.
the rounds are way overpriced 1€ for 5 attempts is crazy. if it was 5 rounds with 5 tries each maybe but wow.. anyway wont spend money on it. 
people seem to be happy to be scammed by this, since its upfront about it. they are like: "oh u scary cute bunny wanna scam me, here have some more". xD it's worrysome


about the free plays, when do you exactly get them? i noticed with a little luck you can get 2 or so plays from the training thing once a day. i thought i read somewhere that they notify you about free plays and that there's 5 free plays a day. is that true?or are there other ways? also about the 'shake stage' thing in the japanese version.. how does that work.. or is it not in the game anymore?


----------



## Lancelot (Nov 13, 2015)

The rabbit talks alot and Im say here like stfu bunny ;u

Its so annoying


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 13, 2015)

shunishu said:


> about the free plays, when do you exactly get them? i noticed with a little luck you can get 2 or so plays from the training thing once a day. i thought i read somewhere that they notify you about free plays and that there's 5 free plays a day. is that true?or are there other ways? also about the 'shake stage' thing in the japanese version.. how does that work.. or is it not in the game anymore?


There's five free _practice_ plays a day. Catching the dummy badges there can give you free plays.

If there's an event that gives you free plays, you should be notified if you signed up for that "great value newsletter" the homicidal maniac told you about.


----------



## shunishu (Nov 13, 2015)

ah yes that guy.. :O 
ok wasnt sure if it was the training thing they meant or how often these 'free' event things happen.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 13, 2015)

lucitine said:


> Woo! I downloaded this today and got myself the adorable Rainy Day Isabelle set
> 
> Going to have to try really hard not to spend too much on this.



Oh, cool! I would try getting the AC badges, but there aren't any of my dreamies at the moment... The closest I can get to that is the Stitches badge. I liked having him in WW and NL, but he's not really a dreamie for me.


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 13, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Is that Splatoon theme part of an offer or is it just available in the theme shop? It looks so awesome, i need it lol



It's an exclusive theme they give you when you spend enough money on plays. It's like $2 for the exclusive themes, and they are all designed to work well with the badges.


----------



## milkday (Nov 13, 2015)

I got all the re-tail badges, the two bush badges, rainy Isabelle, an umbrella badge, and five Mario badges. The best part? I only spent 90p!


----------



## shunishu (Nov 13, 2015)

i got two bushes and a seahorse for nothin.. ^^;


----------



## Bosca (Nov 13, 2015)

I managed to get a Filbert badge and I tried to get Tangy, but grabbed Caroline by accident. I can def see myself trying to get free plays everday til I get that damn citrus cat. If I can get extra free plays I wanna get Stitches too. Yep, this evil rabbit has me hooked already..but I will never pay.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 13, 2015)

Chroma Red said:


> It's an exclusive theme they give you when you spend enough money on plays. It's like $2 for the exclusive themes, and they are all designed to work well with the badges.



Oh, great, Europe is missing out once again... You see this Puffle? T-T


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 13, 2015)

That's just what the game/app/evil annoying rabbit told me when I selected the Theme Shop in the Arcade.
What does it say in the European version?


----------



## roseflower (Nov 13, 2015)

Chroma Red said:


> That's just what the game/app/evil annoying rabbit told me when I selected the Theme Shop in the Arcade.
> What does it say in the European version?



It simply says that no theme is yet available. 
I just downloaded the game today.


----------



## shunishu (Nov 14, 2015)

hm, do you have to use up all the free plays before you quit? do they disappear if you quit or are you able to save them up for later?


----------



## mirukushake (Nov 14, 2015)

shunishu said:


> hm, do you have to use up all the free plays before you quit? do they disappear if you quit or are you able to save them up for later?



You have to use them up when you get the. If you win free plays you can't exit the catcher once the bunny takes you there, and I don't think you can even go back to the home menu if you don't. Can't quite remember though.


----------



## Bosca (Nov 14, 2015)

Is it possible to even get more than 1 free play? I didn't get any yesterday even tho I got all 4 fake badges and today I only got 1 free play because I got 10 fake badges total.


----------



## ashjaed (Nov 14, 2015)

Bosca said:


> Is it possible to even get more than 1 free play? I didn't get any yesterday even tho I got all 4 fake badges and today I only got 1 free play because I got 10 fake badges total.



Yeah when the fake badges do their flippy thing after you've caught them sometimes they reveal a red target on the back, meaning you've won 2 free plays.

The most I've ever won in one go was the 2 free plays and the 1 free play from collecting 10 fake badges, so a total of 3 free plays all together.


----------



## Bosca (Nov 14, 2015)

So there really could be more days of no free plays, oh well. Thanks for the info.


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 14, 2015)

I've been having bad luck with the practice catchers as well. Bummer. 

The most free plays I got was 4. Seems like the easiest one to get them from is the hammer ones, but I only saw that one once.


----------



## Tao (Nov 14, 2015)

Bosca said:


> So there really could be more days of no free plays, oh well. Thanks for the info.



Seems like they're going to be really stingy with how much you can do for free with this, especially since some of the machines seem to require multiple tries to get certain badges to a place where you can even grab/collect them at all. Along with not being able to save up your plays up for a few days and the 'machines' resetting every day, they're going full force with the microtransactions.

A bit of a turn around from Pokemon Shuffle and Rumble World. At least I could enjoy them for a little bit before I ran out of free stuff to do for the day. 



I dunno, I can't see it being long until I lose interest entirely with this from how little you can do for free and how ruthless it's being with the microtransactions (it feels like that damn rabbit is taking me to a screen to enter my card details every 2 seconds. I've spent more time hearing him try to fleece me than playing actual crane games). It seems like the next step in what seems to be Nintendo's grand plan to see how far they can push things before even the die hard fans stop lapping it up and just tell them to get ****ed.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Nov 14, 2015)

I dunno if this as asked already and I'm lazy af to look back and see if it was but do free plays stack?


----------



## ashjaed (Nov 14, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> I've been having bad luck with the practice catchers as well. Bummer.
> 
> The most free plays I got was 4. Seems like the easiest one to get them from is the hammer ones, but I only saw that one once.



oh, how did you get four free plays? can you get multiple free plays from them flipping over?


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 14, 2015)

ashjaed said:


> oh, how did you get four free plays? can you get multiple free plays from them flipping over?



The hammer one is pretty easy to clear out in a couple of hits or so, especially if you get lucky with the physics, so I got bonus points for each 10 I knocked in, as well as the bonus badge I got.


----------



## Wholockian (Nov 15, 2015)

I wish there were some 'free machines'
Like, for certain games you purchase, there will be a machine for you to get badges on
EG:
Buy ACNL- Get a free ACNL machine
Buy Triforce Heroes- Get a free LoZ machine
Buy ORAS- Get a free pokemon machine

They might have to limit plays, but it would still be nice


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 15, 2015)

The arcade sucks..

In the UK it's ?0.90 for 5 turns, which is almost 3 dollars when transferred into American currency.

Why is it that the UK always gets the short end of the stick? It's WAY over priced, especially considering you can probably win 1 (at minimum) badge per 5 turns.

Nintendo are pigs.


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 15, 2015)

Holy crap, Nintendo EU are really mean. Didn't something similar happen with them getting less amiibo cards for the same/higher price too? x.e

EDIT: I just laughed at a really stupid da-feet pun, someone save me.

EDIT 2: I just got my second (or third) free promotional play. Not one from the practice machine, but the one they give out just because.

EDIT 3: I just got 4 additional free plays, and that's from messing up the first time. If you've got the Mario Maker practice catcher, go for the Chain Chomp's head.

EDIT  4: OH god they added more Splatoon ones and I didn't notice so I used up my free tries on something else ;o;


----------



## shunishu (Nov 15, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> In the UK it's ?0.90 for 5 turns, which is almost 3 dollars when transferred into American currency.


yeah i saw that.. i already thought the 1€ it costs here is too much.
it's disgusting..




dapperlace said:


> Holy crap, Nintendo EU are really mean. Didn't something similar happen with them getting less amiibo cards for the same/higher price too? x.e
> 
> EDIT 2: I just got my second (or third) free promotional play. Not one from the practice machine, but the one they give out just because.
> EDIT 3: I just got 4 additional free plays, and that's from messing up the first time. If you've got the Mario Maker practice catcher, go for the Chain Chomp's head.
> EDIT  4: OH god they added more Splatoon ones and I didn't notice so I used up my free tries on something else ;o;


yeah the amiibo cards were almost 5 euro for 3 cards in the US 6$ for 6 which is almost same price..
how did you get the free promo plays, i havent gotten any yet :/  maybe i'm missing something. havent had much luck in the training thing either besides like 1 try per then 10 blank badges ^^; oh well 
they havent changed anything inside the machine yet , but i think some are only there for 2 more days. so i guess it'll change soon.

i did get a few cute badges tho already so idk..


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 15, 2015)

I haven't been able to get any free badges since the day I downloaded it. I got the 7 badges I have on the day I downloaded it, which was on Thursday, I think. 

I did get one free play yesterday from getting 10 blank badges in the practice one, but I didn't get anything from it.

It makes me almost want to _pay_ to get these badges. Almost. Which is probably what Nintendo wants me to do.


----------



## shunishu (Nov 15, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> It makes me almost want to _pay_ to get these badges. Almost. Which is probably what Nintendo wants me to do.


yep exactly and that's exactly why you shouldn't.. hope you have better luck soon! if you only have 1-2 free plays try a machine with badges that seem easier to reach. i wasted the 5 start plays on a mario set i didnt really want, cause i didnt realise i could switch to another machine after the training thing.. oh well..
got 2 ac bushes and a seahorse tho since ^^;

i'll probably get tired of trying to get free plays soon and just stop till i get free promo plays.


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 15, 2015)

shunishu said:


> yeah i saw that.. i already thought the 1€ it costs here is too much.
> it's disgusting..
> 
> 
> ...



Sometimes, the bonus badges that give extra plays don't show up in your practice catcher that day, which is what happened to me the last couple of days. If you get good at analyzing the practice catcher ahead of time, you can maximize the chances of clearing it in two or three tries, having the catcher reset, and then going at it again, which is what happened to me this time. My first batch had one bonus badge, and my second batch didn't, but I knocked over enough badges to get me the free play per 10 practice badges as well. Don't give up! Just check in every day. 

I hope tomorrow's practice catcher is as easy as today's, maybe even a hammer one. I really want those tries for the NPC Splatoon  badges...


----------



## shunishu (Nov 15, 2015)

@dapperlace what did you mean with the free promo plays then tho.  i only got a red target badge once on the first day.. nothing since..


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 15, 2015)

The bunny will advertise some game or website, and sometimes he says something like "oops, spoiler alert!" or something, and to make it up to you, he randomly gives you a free play.
It's happened to me two or three times. Maybe different regions are more stingy about these...


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 15, 2015)

shunishu said:


> yep exactly and that's exactly why you shouldn't.. hope you have better luck soon! if you only have 1-2 free plays try a machine with badges that seem easier to reach. i wasted the 5 start plays on a mario set i didnt really want, cause i didnt realise i could switch to another machine after the training thing.. oh well..
> got 2 ac bushes and a seahorse tho since ^^;
> 
> i'll probably get tired of trying to get free plays soon and just stop till i get free promo plays.



I tried an AC one that looked pretty easy - it was the one with a few frogs (Gigi and Camofrog were two of them, I think) and some bushes. It looked like if I grabbed the frog all the way on the left hand side, it would end up knocking the bushes over to the right and then I would be able to get them. Sadly though the grabber thing dropped the frog while it was going towards the right and I didn't get anything.  I should've tried doing the one with Fang, Marina, Cyrus and three gems. It looked as if the gems would just slide down into the hole if I grabbed Fang.


----------



## shunishu (Nov 15, 2015)

@dapperlace yeah never got one of these.. but the machines haven't changed too much or i missed it..
i guess when there's new sets in a few days i'll check again..


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 15, 2015)

Or I should've tried the real version of the practice catcher I did that day. It was really easy because the badges had hooks on them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



shunishu said:


> yeah never got one of these.. but the machines haven't changed too much or i missed it..
> i guess when there's new sets in a few days i'll check again..



The sets haven't really changed for me either. I think the rabbit mentioned a new catcher with Bowser and some Goombas today, though.


----------



## shunishu (Nov 15, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Sadly though the grabber thing dropped the frog while it was going towards the right and I didn't get anything.


sometimes knocking stuff over or removing obstacles can make it easier, if you have more than one try. hope you'll get it eventually..


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 15, 2015)

I wish you could just buy the stickers instead of having to pay to play a game of chance.


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 15, 2015)

True, but if you play it right, you can clear a lot of these in one or two shots, so there's also that... 
Plus free plays~


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 15, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I wish you could just buy the stickers instead of having to pay to play a game of chance.



They have a practice function so you can be prepared to win when you actually play.


----------



## Tao (Nov 15, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> The arcade sucks..
> 
> In the UK it's ?0.90 for 5 turns, which is almost 3 dollars when transferred into American currency.
> 
> ...



I think the thing I find worse about it is that it's 90p. It's just sly, going off the same reasoning to why things are 99p instead of ?1. They know full well nobody will pay ?1 for this but are more than happy to throw 90p at it multiple times.




Pokemanz said:


> They have a practice function so you can be prepared to win when you actually play.



Isn't that only a daily thing though on a specific machine they give you?

I got given the same machine every day so far for a machine I don't even really want to use.


I've not even gotten any free plays from the practice yet. I've just gotten the 1 free play from getting 10 practice badges, which the Rabbit made me use straight away...Before asking me again if I want to throw money at him. There should really be an option to stop him asking you that.


----------



## Lancelot (Nov 15, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> True, but if you play it right, you can clear a lot of these in one or two shots, so there's also that...
> Plus free plays~



I feel as if you are playing this game alot.


----------



## shunishu (Nov 15, 2015)

the training thing and using the free plays takes like a minute.. so probably not ^^;


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 15, 2015)

Tao said:


> Isn't that only a daily thing though on a specific machine they give you?
> 
> I got given the same machine every day so far for a machine I don't even really want to use.



Each day the practice machine is modeled after one currently in the actual machine, only the badges are replaced with practice ones.

It can help you develop strategies for when you're actually using plays.


----------



## ashjaed (Nov 15, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> In the UK it's ?0.90 for 5 turns, which is almost 3 dollars when transferred into American currency



Oh wow!! Australia's is $1.30 per five plays and I thought that was pretty bad. (Then I did the USD conversion and it actually works out pretty good)



dapperlace said:


> Holy crap, Nintendo EU are really mean. Didn't something similar happen with them getting less amiibo cards for the same/higher price too? x.e



Yeah same happened in Australia!! Our packs are $4.95AUD for 3 cards. I really was expecting something a little better than that, because most collectable cards are $6 for 6 in Australia. But oh well!!


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 15, 2015)

Tao said:


> I think the thing I find worse about it is that it's 90p. It's just sly, going off the same reasoning to why things are 99p instead of ?1. They know full well nobody will pay ?1 for this but are more than happy to throw 90p at it multiple times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're taken to the machine the practice one is modeled after for your free plays, but as the bunny says, you can swap out at any point, so you don't actually have to do the one he takes you to for those tries. 



Monkey D Luffy said:


> I feel as if you are playing this game alot.


I just check in every day. It takes like 5 minutes or so of my time in the morning.


----------



## Tao (Nov 15, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> You're taken to the machine the practice one is modeled after for your free plays, but as the bunny says, you can swap out at any point, so you don't actually have to do the one he takes you to for those tries.



I know that I can change the machine, just that I would rather just save that one try than be forced to use it right now.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 16, 2015)

Ugh everytime when i start up this game, i end up loading the e-shop menu to purchase plays, but just before i confirm my purchase i cancel since i feel like i could spend it on better things. Like a potential Mario Kart 8 DLC pack. I don't know what to doooo


----------



## shunishu (Nov 16, 2015)

yeah don't do it .. the 5 tries you get are hardly worth it and you cant get too much with them anyway unless youre lucky.. just try the training & free promo plays


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

OMG there's new Splatoon badges today aaaaaahhhhhh

And the practice catcher today was really easy and I got like 13 badges from it

And I got 3 free plays

And I tried the real version of the catcher and got a load of Splatoon badges

YAAAAAAASSSSSS


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 16, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Ugh everytime when i start up this game, i end up loading the e-shop menu to purchase plays, but just before i confirm my purchase i cancel since i feel like i could spend it on better things. Like a potential Mario Kart 8 DLC pack. I don't know what to doooo


Save your money for things that aren't just cosmetic. It's honestly not worth spending your money on this.


Splatoon machines added, got a free play because of that... Tried out the machine with Splatoon-themed system icons (System Settings, Mii Plaza, etc), got all 8 with that one free try. I aimed in the middle and got lucky.

Then messed up the second free try I got from the Practice Catcher, only managed to get one badge on an 8-bit Mario machine that's being taken out tomorrow. Oh well.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 16, 2015)

I won 5 badges from my free play and now I think I'm hooked. I should probably delete this stupid thing off my 3ds lmao


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> I won 5 badges from my free play and now I think I'm hooked. I should probably delete this stupid thing off my 3ds lmao



I'm hooked too XD I was pretty frustrated with it though after not getting any badges for a couple of days. Then today I got a bunch of the new Splatoon ones from the catcher with the Sheldon badge! I got four Splattershots (two blue, two orange) and two Inklings (a boy and a girl). I'm using them now in my home menu! It makes me want Splatoon even more though ;-;


----------



## ashjaed (Nov 16, 2015)

Haaaaa I've already blown my money trying to get all the AC badges. Yesssssss I'm a sucker and I paid on like the first day to get all of them. Hahaha


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

ashjaed said:


> Haaaaa I've already blown my money trying to get all the AC badges. Yesssssss I'm a sucker and I paid on like the first day to get all of them. Hahaha



Haha, I have almost felt like paying to get these badges, but that was after going through a couple of days of not even getting free plays. I don't have any AC badges yet, though.


----------



## ashjaed (Nov 16, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Haha, I have almost felt like paying to get these badges, but that was after going through a couple of days of not even getting free plays. I don't have any AC badges yet, though.



Yeah I've not been getting free plays (except the splatoon ones and when I hit ten dummy badges)
Which really sucks because I catch like 10+ badges each day so like ????? Thank u Nintendo


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

ashjaed said:


> Yeah I've not been getting free plays (except the splatoon ones and when I hit ten dummy badges)
> Which really sucks because I catch like 10+ badges each day so like ????? Thank u Nintendo



How are you able to catch that many badges?! oooo: The only time I've caught more than ten in the practice catcher was today, when I got 13 badges.


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 16, 2015)

Looking forward to trying it out soon (just downloaded it) but I will *not* spend any money on it. Ever.

If I do, please kill me.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 16, 2015)

nvm


----------



## Tao (Nov 16, 2015)

ashjaed said:


> Yeah I've not been getting free plays (except the splatoon ones and when I hit ten dummy badges)
> Which really sucks because I catch like 10+ badges each day so like ????? Thank u Nintendo



I've been having the exact same luck with dummy badges. I don't believe that the badges with free turns on them actually exist. They're just a mythical creature, like bigfoot or Steven Seagal, and people who claim to have seen them are really just trying to enforce the myth for tourist reasons.


On the other hand, I cleared the Splatoon machine with all the camera/miimaker/eshop/etc splat icons in it with that one free turn it gives you...Though it's pretty much only because the machine bugged the **** out. One of them just straight up fell through the stand it was on like it wasn't there.

Since I didn't really 'deserve' those badges, I'm now waiting for the Rabbit to ask me for money before he breaks my kneecaps.


----------



## ashjaed (Nov 16, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> How are you able to catch that many badges?! oooo: The only time I've caught more than ten in the practice catcher was today, when I got 13 badges.



Um there was also the hammer one? That one was was pretty easy. Plus like I said, multiple DS's so I get a bit of practice at it haha.

I'm actually not as good as I sound... But for some reason on the practice machine I'm awesome?? Maybe there's less pressure haha



Tao said:


> I've been having the exact same luck with dummy badges. I don't believe that the badges with free turns on them actually exist. They're just a mythical creature, like bigfoot or Steven Seagal, and people who claim to have seen them are really just trying to enforce the myth for tourist reasons.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, I cleared the Splatoon machine with all the camera/miimaker/eshop/etc splat icons in it with that one free turn it gives you...Though it's pretty much only because the machine bugged the **** out. One of them just straight up fell through the stand it was on like it wasn't there.
> ...



Hahahahahahaha, I would say they are mythical creatures too... But I got some on my first few days (but maybe that was just Nintendo baiting me into playing lots)

I don't know, while trying to joke and charm his way into your wallet, the rabbit seems pretty nice. Although I do not like the way he dons that moustache and turns into his boss. I'd look out for that when looking out for your kneecaps! ;D


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 17, 2015)

Yeeeesssss I got even more Splatoon badges today with the free play I got!


----------



## lars708 (Nov 17, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Yeeeesssss I got even more Splatoon badges today with the free play I got!



Oh is the Splatoon catcher out in Europe already? Haven't opened the app since release.
(I really got into Minecraft recently so i forget about everything else oops...)


----------



## Bosca (Nov 17, 2015)

Ok seriously how are you guys getting these free plays, I got 10 fakes today and only got 1 free play thanks to that. I'm so over this.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 17, 2015)

Bosca said:


> Ok seriously how are you guys getting these free plays, I got 10 fakes today and only got 1 free play thanks to that. I'm so over this.



Well, i only got 7 dummy badges the only time i played with the practice catcher and one of them had a red target thingy on the back which gave me 2 free plays. It is just luck i guess... (Just like in a real arcade)


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 17, 2015)

I finally got the Isabelle and Digby badges, I'm so happy. ;v; Any other time that I attempt to get them they just fall out of the crane grabber hand. Glad I've finally got them because it says there are only 2 days left on the Animal Crossing machines, which hopefully means there will be more ones soon!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Nov 17, 2015)

How do you get the badges from themario kart one wit the music notes, freezie, and I think it was rosalina? I tried picking up freezie but it looks like they were all stuck in that square


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 17, 2015)

I haven't tried that one yet but it seems like it's one of those where you have to place the catcher to knock things over. 

I had terrible skill today, so only one free play for me.
That Pokemon battle vs. the bunny was kinda funny, though.


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 17, 2015)

I got a red target-one yesterday but I wasted both freeplays trying to get Gaston and Beardo (two of my three dreamies). Lucky for me, I got my 10th dummie and managed to snatch Beardo today! He now smugs up my home menu! <3


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm beginning to wonder... are the available machines different for everyone? I never got machines with some of those Splatoon badges you guys were talking about...


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 17, 2015)

i have been getting badges.
i think its pretty fun.
i just mostly want the Anima Crossing ones.


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 17, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> I'm beginning to wonder... are the available machines different for everyone? I never got machines with some of those Splatoon badges you guys were talking about...



Silly question maybe, but you do know you can switch between loads of machines by pushing L or R, right?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 17, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> I'm beginning to wonder... are the available machines different for everyone? I never got machines with some of those Splatoon badges you guys were talking about...



I have a feeling there are different catchers in different regions. I think the US got the Splatoon ones around one or two days after Nintendo Badge Arcade's release, but EU got them yesterday. I also saw someone talking about Mario Kart badges, which we don't have over in EU yet.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 17, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> I'm beginning to wonder... are the available machines different for everyone? I never got machines with some of those Splatoon badges you guys were talking about...



They may differ per region but nothing more than that


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 17, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> I have a feeling there are different catchers in different regions. I think the US got the Splatoon ones around one or two days after Nintendo Badge Arcade's release, but EU got them yesterday. I also saw someone talking about Mario Kart badges, which we don't have over in EU yet.



US got Mario Kart badges yesterday, and we've had a couple Splatoon badges, but I saw a few squid badges that I never got but apparently other US people did?


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 17, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> US got Mario Kart badges yesterday, and we've had a couple Splatoon badges, but I saw a few squid badges that I never got but apparently other US people did?



The squid badges came in on the second day, and then poofed. My understanding is they keep cycling them out and they eventually return.


----------



## Cress (Nov 17, 2015)

Strange, because I got the squid badges on day 1. :/ Maybe it's a system where you get __ number of machines for the game ________, but the specific machines you get are random?


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 17, 2015)

You got them on the 10th of November? For me, they came out on the 11th. 

Got some Pokemon and Mario Kart 8 badges today.


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 17, 2015)

The machines you get should be the same for everyone.

Maybe it bugged out, didn't update properly, something like that.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 19, 2015)

Today I got FIVE free plays! And there's more AC badges aND ONE OF THEM HAS ALFONSO AAAAAAHHHHHH

So you can guess what happened. And he's now happily sitting down in my Home Menu ^^

I also got a few more Splatoon badges because I really want Splatoon for Christmas.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 19, 2015)

Put an eshop card I had lying around into this little game and it's pretty fun. I think I'll just cruise on free plays though until another eshop card comes my way.

Really digging the Pokemon stickers and I can't wait til AC ones pop up out here!


----------



## Thunder (Nov 19, 2015)

This game is tempting me to spend OTL


----------



## lars708 (Nov 19, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> Got some Pokemon and Mario Kart 8 badges today.



Those don't even exist here in The Netherlands yet ;v; WHY NINTENDO!


----------



## Bosca (Nov 19, 2015)

The current batch of badges in EU are so bland, old school Mario is not that appealing..we never got anything Pok?mon, Zelda or Pikmin related yet. And I know it's popular, but I do not care for Splatoon..but I'm sure if I got to play it, I would feel different. Still tho, at least I know this time I don't have to fight temptation of wasting my money. <3


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 19, 2015)

Nothing I'm super interested in today, but I got some Pikmin badges out of the free play. I don't intend to pay unless some of the Splatoon badges I apparently missed come back.


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 19, 2015)

****. The game has been "downloading the latest data..." for half an hour now. :/


----------



## emolga (Nov 19, 2015)

Super addicting and tempting to spend your money on. Managed to snag four Splatoon badges in one play a few days ago.


----------



## roseflower (Nov 19, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> ****. The game has been "downloading the latest data..." for half an hour now. :/



It takes some time to load and read, though not half an hour, is it crashed maybe?


----------



## lars708 (Nov 20, 2015)

roseflower said:


> It takes some time to load and read, though not half an hour, is it crashed maybe?



It is normal but really annoying. Everything takes so freaking long to load.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

I wasn't able to get any free plays today. 

And is it just me, or are the Splatoon badges really easy to get?


----------



## Alex_x27 (Nov 20, 2015)

the best HHD badges are a living hell to get :c


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 20, 2015)

lars708 said:


> It is normal but really annoying. Everything takes so freaking long to load.



Woah, 30 minutes is really excessive. It should take maybe a minute. Maybe something's up with your network? D=


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 20, 2015)

lars708 said:


> It is normal but really annoying. Everything takes so freaking long to load.



This kills the OG 3DS.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 20, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> Woah, 30 minutes is really excessive. It should take maybe a minute. Maybe something's up with your network? D=



Well i did not say that it took 30 minutes for me. It takes around 3 minutes, and it is not my network for sure, i have the fastest internet possible in The Netherlands (which is really fast).


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 20, 2015)

When I load up the software on my normal 3DS it takes around a minute for the data to load in, about 15-20 seconds on my New 3DS. I'm basically on top of my wireless router, so that probably helps.

I hope at one point they release a badge that starts up the Badge Arcade.


----------



## emolga (Nov 20, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> I wasn't able to get any free plays today.
> 
> And is it just me, or are the Splatoon badges really easy to get?



I don't think it's just you.


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 20, 2015)

roseflower said:


> It takes some time to load and read, though not half an hour, is it crashed maybe?



I restarted the game and it loaded within a couple of minutes.  Must've crashed or something earlier.

So far I've been able to get alot of badges through my freeplays. I'm determined not to spend money on this but I was a bit tempted when they had Gaston in one of the machines. uwu


----------



## Murray (Nov 20, 2015)

Lovin the squids


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 21, 2015)

I tried getting Marie today with the one free play I got.

I ended up getting three badges, two of which I already have.

Oh well, at least I got a new badge, even if it wasn't Marie.


----------



## shunishu (Nov 21, 2015)

i wonder when we'll get the hello kitty badges that just came out in japan ^^;


----------



## Bosca (Nov 21, 2015)

I decided to push down the squids badges..they kind of remind me of gummy sweets. 

I hope EU gets something other than Mario Bros, AC and Splatoon soon tho, they gave us different badges of those series in a row.


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 21, 2015)

Bosca said:


> I hope EU gets something other than Mario Bros, AC and Splatoon soon tho, they gave us different badges of those series in a row.


Same here. We're getting some new machines on Monday, I hope it's Pokemon or Zelda. I'm getting kind of tired of 8-bit Mario stuff.


----------



## shunishu (Nov 21, 2015)

i think the US gets theirs a few days before europe so far so im sure next change will be atleast pokemon and i hope pikmin soon too. although im hoping the hello kitty ones come soon too. the 8bit ones look fun ^^; even tho they only just came out in japan. hope we get some more recent stuff too

 btw sometimes things get stuck or dont fall all the way down or onto other stuff.. if you quickly press L and R to and from that stage it can sometimes shake a bit i guess or fall down afterall so dont quit right away if something get stuck in a suspicious way. i got some extra stuff twice that was ^^(only in levels you played tho obviously.. sometimes it wont move tho and is really stuck.. but i guess worth trying..)


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 21, 2015)

I think there's maybe a 3-4 day difference? Not sure though.


----------



## shunishu (Nov 21, 2015)

yeah. it's bizarre that there are tons of lets plays of this on youtube. its kinda funny to see people waste lots of money on this.




hope we get these tho..


----------



## Romaki (Nov 21, 2015)

10/10 - I do hope we could get all the villagers for free, but I doubt that.


----------



## roseflower (Nov 21, 2015)

shunishu said:


> yeah. it's bizarre that there are tons of lets plays of this on youtube. its kinda funny to see people waste lots of money on this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww these Kitty badges are so cute, I hope we get them too!


----------



## Coach (Nov 21, 2015)

The Hello Kitty ones are actually really cute ; I'll definitely be going for them if they do end up bringing them to other places. Do we even have the bomb machines yet, though?



Coach said:


> I'm hoping that they make a set of spaces and a theme for animal crossing: amiibo festival like they did for mario party 10 a while ago, that'd be really cool!



Also looks like this is happening, I saw some of them in the Hello Kitty video! Hopefully this will also get a theme.



Spoiler:  Found a video!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 22, 2015)

YAY, I GOT THREE DUPICATES BECAUSE I MESSED UP MY LAST CHANCE TO GET MARIE. ;-;


----------



## Bosca (Nov 22, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> YAY, I GOT THREE DUPICATES BECAUSE I MESSED UP MY LAST CHANCE TO GET MARIE. ;-;



Aww pity..that happened to me when trying to get Tangy on the last day, now I have 2 Cheri and Caroline. I like both, but not that much.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 22, 2015)

Bosca said:


> Aww pity..that happened to me when trying to get Tangy on the last day, now I have 2 Cheri and Caroline. I like both, but not that much.



What? You like Caroline? Oh my gosh, Caroline is like the ugliest villager i have ever seen. Along with Soleil i guess.


----------



## shunishu (Nov 23, 2015)

hm no pokemon badges.. only got standard mario and splatoon badges that were already in it -_-


----------



## Zane (Nov 23, 2015)

this just confirms my fear that i'll buy anything if it has Pikmin on it  





Rest easy my 2 dollars, I wanted so much better for u. I have the Pikmin themes but the badges blended into it too much imo. 

At least it seems like the crane is a lot more forgiving when you're using paid plays, I tried to get some of these with  free plays but it just kept dropping them and it was so frustrating. Then when I was doing paid I accidentally grabbed two of the menu pikmin at once and I'm like "no way" but it carried them both over easily.  ?\_(ツ)_/? no regerts


----------



## shunishu (Nov 23, 2015)

we haven't gotten those either yet .. seems like the US is getting updates faster..
does anyone know what version the japanese one is on?


----------



## mirukushake (Nov 23, 2015)

shunishu said:


> we haven't gotten those either yet .. seems like the US is getting updates faster..
> does anyone know what version the japanese one is on?



What do you mean by version? Like which badges?


----------



## shunishu (Nov 23, 2015)

mirukushake said:


> What do you mean by version? Like which badges?


no, i mean when I start it up, it says Ver. 1.3.0
was wondering if japan has the same or if they are far ahead ^^


----------



## mirukushake (Nov 23, 2015)

shunishu said:


> no, i mean when I start it up, it says Ver. 1.3.0
> was wondering if japan has the same or if they are far ahead ^^



It's the same version.


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 23, 2015)

And today, Europeans are treated to... the same damn Mario and Splatoon badges.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 23, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> And today, Europeans are treated to... the same damn Mario and Splatoon badges.



Wow what? So they literally just removed the catchers and added them back in? Ugh...


----------



## shunishu (Nov 23, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Wow what? So they literally just removed the catchers and added them back in? Ugh...


yep, hope they don't stay for another week.. US got so many new ones this week.. and the xmas ac ones too ugh
oh well we'll get there
only got one free play today anyway--..


----------



## lars708 (Nov 23, 2015)

shunishu said:


> yep, hope they don't stay for another week.. US got so many new ones this week.. and the xmas ac ones too ugh
> oh well we'll get there
> only got one free play today anyway--..



Why Nintendo, this does not make any sense... 

I got 4 free plays yesterday and i got the Callie and Marie badges with them, really happy with those!


----------



## shunishu (Nov 23, 2015)

lars708 said:


> got the Callie and Marie badges..


we don't even have those.. 
but oh well.......


----------



## Megan. (Nov 23, 2015)

A bit annoyed with the badges being the same ones as before but I do hope the other Splatoon badges come back as I didn't have enough time to get the ones I wanted. Hopefully we will have the Christmas badges soon too.


----------



## shunishu (Nov 23, 2015)

Megatastic said:


> Hopefully we will have the Christmas badges soon too.


they are bound to come soon, since it's getting closer to christmas, but yeah.. :/


----------



## lars708 (Nov 23, 2015)

shunishu said:


> we don't even have those..
> but oh well.......



Oh do the catchers differ per country then? Where are you from? I am from the Netherlands.


----------



## Bosca (Nov 23, 2015)

I actually laughed, thank god I didn't give them a cent.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> What? You like Caroline? Oh my gosh, Caroline is like the ugliest villager i have ever seen. Along with Soleil i guess.



Just seen this and lol she's not THAT bad. I do think here are far better squirrels and normals tho.


----------



## Manah (Nov 23, 2015)

Here in Germany they replaced the ACNL machines with HHD ones a few days ago. Not sure if the Splatoon and Mario ones are the same, they all look the same to me at least. As long as I still have any AC badges to get, I don't mind not getting new ones all the time, though Pok?mon would be nice.

I'm still disappointed it was released after Halloween and we didn't get those _adorable_ Joltik badges.


----------



## Tao (Nov 23, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> And today, Europeans are treated to... the same damn Mario and Splatoon badges.



I wouldn't be as bothered about them recycling the badges we have already whilst the rest of the world gets actual variety if they weren't expecting me to pay 90p to have a shot at even getting some of them.




Megatastic said:


> Hopefully we will have the Christmas badges soon too.



At this rate, we'll get the Christmas badges in January.


----------



## emolga (Nov 23, 2015)

Everyone is talking about getting four free plays a day or something, the most I've ever gotten is two. I play the practice catcher every day, and I always get one free play badge. (Sometimes two.)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Nov 23, 2015)

**** this .-. I got a blue target and that counts as my 1 free play. Need that rudy sticker ;-;


----------



## lars708 (Nov 24, 2015)

emolga said:


> Everyone is talking about getting four free plays a day or something, the most I've ever gotten is two. I play the practice catcher every day, and I always get one free play badge. (Sometimes two.)



Well you have to be really lucky with the catcher, i once got like 15 badges which counted as more than 20 with the bonus, one of those also had the red target which got me 2 additional free plays. So that is how i got my 4 free plays but i get 2 most of the time.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh my god, Nintendo of The Netherlands tweeted that there are new catchers available. The picture attached to the tweed however, is an old catcher... WHAT THE **** ARE YOU DOING NINTENDO! DON"T YOU WANT TO EARN MONEY OR SOMETHING! STOP THE 8-BIT MARIO CRAP N-O-B-O-D-Y CARES! 

Sorry i just can't stand this


----------



## shunishu (Nov 24, 2015)

yeah, its a bit annoying but whatever.
i'm pretty sure some of these old ones had 1 day left on them few days ago too and now they are still there, just without a note attached. i really don't care about them.
today's practice catcher was horrible, i got none (so he let me try again, still wasn't enough for one free play ugh.. not that there's anything in the arcade worth catching but oh well..)

 it's just annoying that they recycle badges twice in the first few weeks, i thought keeping them in the first week was already too long.. they even write on twitter that these are new ones, like come on..


----------



## shunishu (Nov 24, 2015)

I wonder if there will be sumikko gurashi badges at some point.. that would be cool.


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 24, 2015)

Some Splatoon badges came back. <3 I also saw Blathers, and I had to get him.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 24, 2015)

I want an exclusive theme to be added


----------



## shunishu (Nov 25, 2015)

why are there a gazillion let's plays of this on youtube -_-


----------



## emolga (Nov 25, 2015)

Does anyone know the play codes for getting free plays?


----------



## shunishu (Nov 25, 2015)

emolga said:


> Does anyone know the play codes for getting free plays?


hm, haven't even heard of those, where would you enter them?


----------



## shunishu (Nov 25, 2015)

whoops, it posted twice..


----------



## emolga (Nov 25, 2015)

shunishu said:


> hm, haven't even heard of those, where would you enter them?



When you tap on the bunny to ask him a question, there's an option to enter a play code.


----------



## Bosca (Nov 25, 2015)

If you all find out please share. I can't wait for tomorrow, finally should get new and interesting badges.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 25, 2015)

emolga said:


> When you tap on the bunny to ask him a question, there's an option to enter a play code.



Whoa, that sounds interesting, maybe you could purchase free plays with points from the upcoming My Nintendo member thingy.


----------



## emolga (Nov 25, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Whoa, that sounds interesting, maybe you could purchase free plays with points from the upcoming My Nintendo member thingy.



Ooh, that would be neat!


----------



## shunishu (Nov 25, 2015)

Bosca said:


> I can't wait for tomorrow, finally should get new and interesting badges.


about time too.. ^^ atleast in my game all the catchers have last day written on them.. but we'll see tonight/tomorrow ^^i wouldn't be surprised if they just stay in like before -_-; 
aaaanyway




emolga said:


> When you tap on the bunny to ask him a question, there's an option to enter a play code.


ah, I avoided talking to him as much as possible ^^;


----------



## mirukushake (Nov 25, 2015)

emolga said:


> Does anyone know the play codes for getting free plays?



In Japan, you could get codes for 20 plays from Club Nintendo before it closed. I think Corocoro also gave out a free 5 play code back in April. Don't think any new codes have been released for any region.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 25, 2015)

shunishu said:


> ah, I avoided talking to him as much as possible ^^;


LOL Me too. I hate when he asks me if I'm having fun. NO. I JUST WANT MORE BADGES BUT YOU WANNA TAKE MY MONEY.


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 25, 2015)

Today's practice catcher was so easy. The hammer is probably the best way to get badges, managed to clear the board twice.

Sadly twice was only 9 badges so I only got one free play. -.-


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 25, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Today's practice catcher was so easy. The hammer is probably the best way to get badges, managed to clear the board twice.
> 
> Sadly twice was only 9 badges so I only got one free play. -.-



Yeah I got all the badges twice today but I didn't want hamburger badges, so I tried to win AC ones with my free play and failed  RIP


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Nov 25, 2015)

Completed all the AC sets currently up. (Also, is anyone else having trouble with the online stuff like the eShop and Badge Arcade...?)


----------



## shunishu (Nov 25, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> Yeah I got all the badges twice today but I didn't want hamburger badges, so I tried to win AC ones with my free play and failed  RIP


hamburger badges? -_-;
anyway, i failed pretty hard with the new ones tonight.


----------



## emolga (Nov 25, 2015)

Tries to get the Isabelle activity badge and somehow failed. Bleh.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 25, 2015)

shunishu said:


> hamburger badges? -_-;
> anyway, i failed pretty hard with the new ones tonight.



I think they were Tomodachi life ones and they were of food.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 26, 2015)

I just went to Miiverse and i saw all kinds of post regarding new Mario Kart 8 badges, is it true? Did Europeans finally get new badges?


----------



## lars708 (Nov 26, 2015)

Nintendo just tweeted that new Mario Kart 8 badges are available, FINALLY!


----------



## emolga (Nov 26, 2015)

Got the Reese badge today! Digby fell in but I didn't get him.


----------



## Lancelot (Nov 26, 2015)

I just want pokemon ones... sigh.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 26, 2015)

Damn MM3DS badges are ace


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 26, 2015)

THERE'S MM3DS BADGES? OH FRICK. 

I'll have to take a look after the cleaning and Thanksgiving preparations.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I googled to see what these badges looked like and ran into this: GALLERY .

Might help some of us mitigate where we do and don't spend our cash, maybe?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 26, 2015)

Yay, I got five free plays! And the MK8 badges are FINALLY here! I got a Luigi one, as well as two badges from the normal Mario series as they brought one of those catchers back for a day. I am annoyed that they keep on bringing back the same kinds of catchers over here, but I am happy with two they've brought back because I missed getting Rosalina and Marie badges the first time round-



ObeseMudkipz said:


> **** this .-. I got a blue target and that counts as my 1 free play. Need that rudy sticker ;-;



THERE IS A RUDY BADGE???

WHEN WILL EU GET IT

TELL ME NOW


----------



## lars708 (Nov 26, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> THERE'S MM3DS BADGES? OH FRICK.
> 
> I'll have to take a look after the cleaning and Thanksgiving preparations.
> 
> ...




WHOA The Yoshi's Woolly World and Kirby Triple Deluxe icons are must haves for me! Going to spend as much money as needed to get them all for sure lol


----------



## Cress (Nov 26, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> THERE'S MM3DS BADGES? OH FRICK.
> 
> I'll have to take a look after the cleaning and Thanksgiving preparations.
> 
> ...



THE WIND WAKER BADGES
I'M IN LOVE WITH THEM
ESPECIALLY THE SAILS THAT START SOFTWARE, THOSE ARE THE BEST


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 26, 2015)

I have like $3 left in the eShop to spend on badges so I need to be smart... but those software-in-a-bottle ones sure are cool...


----------



## Bosca (Nov 27, 2015)

So much to look forward to in the future.


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 27, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> THERE'S MM3DS BADGES? OH FRICK.
> 
> I'll have to take a look after the cleaning and Thanksgiving preparations.
> 
> ...



Oh my god, thank you so much for this! ;; There are Chrissy and Francine badges ahhh omg I need to get them. The WWHD badges also look really adorable, same with Fire Emblem ones. Ah I just can't wait to get all of them tbh. x3


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 27, 2015)

Glad it was useful! 

I do wish they had FE:Awakening badges too, but despite its sales I've yet to see a theme for it so who knows...

Waiting on the bottle software badges on my end, as well as the return of Splatoon badges I missed, and some Fates and LoZ badges.


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 27, 2015)

Glad it was useful! 

I do wish they had FE:Awakening badges too, but despite its sales I've yet to see a theme for it so who knows...

Waiting on the bottle software badges on my end, as well as the return of Splatoon badges I missed, and some Fates and LoZ badges.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm hoping for some free plays tomorrow so I can try either getting MK8 Rosalina or try to get Marie again.

And I went on the link to all the badges in the game... *cries because no Eugene*

BUT AT LEAST THERE'S POPPY AND MELBA AND FELICITY DDDDDD

I could try getting the only two tier ones I care about too, aka Marshal and Stitches.


----------



## shunishu (Nov 27, 2015)

the mk things are so hard to get -_- it was in the training catcher again today so i didnt get any free plays -_-   oh well
hope there will be more third party badges soon like sumikko gurashi or youkai watch  or so.. they both have games on the 3ds


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 27, 2015)

When there is a bonus theme is it possible to see what it is? Or is it a surprise? I'm either dumb and don't know how to preview it or you can't 

edit: Nvm I see that it's down below. The underground 8-bit Mario. It's just so plain and ugly I couldn't tell it wasn't a generic black background lol


----------



## emolga (Nov 28, 2015)

I got four free plays today! First time I got the three play bonus badge. I was able to get a bunch of Animal Crossing badges.


----------



## Coach (Nov 28, 2015)

In case anybody hasn't seen them, I've found a few 'tips' for the mario kart catchers. 



Spoiler: How to get a free badge if you're lucky









When this item box goes on the bounce pad, it'll sometimes fall off of the pile and give you it without trying anything! It is also possible to get the mega horn badge when this happens. I recommend playing another catcher that you won't need to reset then after every play switch to this one and tap on the bunny to get it to reset the badges for you.





Spoiler: How to win the catcher with the Iceberg, Musical notes, Star, Metal Mario and Pink Gold Peach



It's actually quite easy, I managed to get it in only 1 turn! The trick is to get the left 'claw' of the crane onto the top part of Pink Gold Peach's hair. It should pull the block right off! Just don't go too far left.



Hope this helps! I've been spending quite a lot on this recently...


----------



## emolga (Nov 28, 2015)

Coach said:


> In case anybody hasn't seen them, I've found a few 'tips' for the mario kart catchers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips! I heard it was possible to get badges without playing on some occasions but no one had described how, so thank you!


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 28, 2015)

Managed to get four free plays in the practice catcher! Got a super bonus and managed to remove one badge to make the rest fall in. c:


----------



## Silversea (Nov 28, 2015)

I've never gotten more than 1 free play from the practice catcher, is it just really rare to get more? I managed to clear all badges twice in a session but ended up with no free plays from the badges themselves. (But did get the "every 10 badges you get a free play x1" so I wasn't entirely out for the day).

If you really know what you are doing I guess 5 board clears is possible on some setups. But I'm pretty sure you can't do that on most of the boards so...


----------



## Matt0106 (Nov 28, 2015)

Got 3 free plays today, and boy was I happy! I'm really going to try again so then I could get some more Majora's Mask badges!


----------



## mirukushake (Nov 28, 2015)

Silversea said:


> I've never gotten more than 1 free play from the practice catcher, is it just really rare to get more? I managed to clear all badges twice in a session but ended up with no free plays from the badges themselves. (But did get the "every 10 badges you get a free play x1" so I wasn't entirely out for the day).
> 
> If you really know what you are doing I guess 5 board clears is possible on some setups. But I'm pretty sure you can't do that on most of the boards so...



I've been playing the Japanese version more or less every day since April, and I have averaged maybe 1-2 red badges (3 plays) per month. I've only gotten 5 free plays once since I started, I think. However, the game is pretty generous with the blue badges, as I've gotten at least 1 free play nearly every day. I can only remember a few times I got no free plays, and even then that was just because I sucked at the practice catcher and didn't earn enough dud badges.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Nov 29, 2015)

Got that majora mask set with just 1 turn :0 finally finished one set


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 29, 2015)

Omg I just got two MK8 badges without even doing anything XD


----------



## Lancelot (Nov 29, 2015)

Still waiting for pokemon


----------



## r a t (Nov 29, 2015)

They keep re-using the ac badge themes, ugh give us some new sets


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 29, 2015)

Rosetti said:


> They keep re-using the ac badge themes, ugh give us some new sets



IKR? "Hey, instead of those badges that are out in other regions that you really want, have a load of badges you've seen before!" Uggggh. gIVE US EUROPEANS THE POKEMON AND MM AND WHATEVER OTHER BADGES OTHER REGIONS HAVE ALREADY


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 29, 2015)

Rosetti said:


> They keep re-using the ac badge themes, ugh give us some new sets


It sounds like in 2 days we'll get a bunch of new stuff. Hopefully it won't just be "YAY 8-BIT MARIO" again.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 29, 2015)

I got four free plays today! And i wasted them all! I literally did not get a single badge!

Hooray! 

;v;


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 29, 2015)

Oh no! 

Some of the new Yoshi's Woolly World catchers are pretty easy. If only I'd gotten more free plays. Oh well. ;; Got two badges on the free play the bunny randomly decided to give me, and got two badges from that, but then I got no badges the second try from the practice catcher. WOOT.


----------



## Spongebob (Nov 29, 2015)

Does deleting and redownloading the badge arcade give ya more free plays?


----------



## inkling (Nov 29, 2015)

I just downloaded this today and I have to say its almost as frustrating as an irl crane game. But I love it. its almost almost just as fun as playing irl arcade.


----------



## Mash (Nov 29, 2015)

It's really fun, and a good concept.  Unfortunately, wallet consuming, but great.


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 29, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> Does deleting and redownloading the badge arcade give ya more free plays?


If it isn't tied to your Nintendo Network account, then yes. But if that were the case, then I imagine it would also remove all badges that you've collected already.



Mash said:


> It's really fun, and a good concept.  Unfortunately, wallet consuming, but great.


It's only wallet consuming if you allow it to be. I haven't spent a dime on it so far.


----------



## emolga (Nov 29, 2015)

Got three free plays today! One from the bunny and two from the practice catcher. I have fourty one badges so far.


----------



## Bosca (Nov 29, 2015)

Well I'm happy to say I got Stitches now..but I cannot ever see myself getting Tangy for free.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Nov 29, 2015)

tbh those wolly world stickers look weird af. I think it's just because of how they look real and then my theme is pretty much a drawing. The same goes for those food stickers. Could've used the hammer for a better looking set


----------



## shunishu (Nov 29, 2015)

when he starts promising and then goes "..so i thought it'd be nice, if I make old badges available AGAIN.." argh!!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 30, 2015)

BUHWTWDTBWBYYDRGEGWJ

THIRD CHANCE.

THIS WAS THE THIRD CHANCE I HAD TO GET THAT MARIE BADGE.

AND I GOT FOUR FREE PLAYS.

AND I DIDN'T GET IT.


----------



## Coach (Nov 30, 2015)

Can the EU have good new badges please


----------



## Bosca (Nov 30, 2015)

Managed to get 14 badges today..really weird tho..2 of them just fell out for me lol.


----------



## Nayab (Nov 30, 2015)

I don't plan on spending *any* real money on this game, but I see no reason not to get it for some free plays. I managed to get everything in the tutorial except for one brick, but two Mario bricks are enough, lol. I also got three free plays from the practice machine and managed to get Isabelle and Skye  Also, I got Flurry as an accidental bonus why Skye bumped her into the pit, hehe.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Nov 30, 2015)

Bosca said:


> Managed to get 14 badges today..really weird tho..2 of them just fell out for me lol.



I got two wihout doing anything today too, actually. On the mario kart one with the bouncy platform thing, one of the badges just rolled off the pile and fell down the hole. I reset the catcher (through the bunny) and it did the exact same thing again

I have a couple dozen badges entirely from free plays, I don't intend to spend anything on this game.


----------



## inkling (Nov 30, 2015)

II've spent like $4 so far but its so fun! I also used my free plays today and got a bunch of badges including Jingle, Flurry and Skye. I couldn't get Isabelle though


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Nov 30, 2015)

Just downloaded it yesterday. I'm really enjoying it. For $3 USD I've won so many badges! I also got a new theme to go along with it  This was a good idea for Nintendo.

- - - Post Merge - - -



inkling said:


> II've spent like $4 so far but its so fun! I also used my free plays today and got a bunch of badges including Jingle, Flurry and Skye. I couldn't get Isabelle though



Same. When I went to get her, the crane didn't even reach her. Wtf is that!? Hopefully they'll have a better acnl set up in a few days.


----------



## emolga (Nov 30, 2015)

Only got 1 free play today so I tried to get Skye. Crane got her but it dropped her halfway and I didn't get anything. The bunny asking you 'Having fun?' Is taunting, almost.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SuperStar2361 said:


> BUHWTWDTBWBYYDRGEGWJ
> 
> THIRD CHANCE.
> 
> ...



I know your pain, I've tried that set three or four times and managed to get all of the badges but Marie and Judd in one play. I still can't get them!


----------



## shunishu (Nov 30, 2015)

emolga said:


> Only got 1 free play today so I tried to get ... but it dropped her halfway and I didn't get anything.



every time xD
we still haven't gotten the xmas set or anything.. maybe tonight -_-;


----------



## emolga (Nov 30, 2015)

shunishu said:


> every time xD
> we still haven't gotten the xmas set or anything.. maybe tonight -_-;



Right? I usually only get 1 or 2 free plays, too. I must really stink at this game.


----------



## shunishu (Nov 30, 2015)

emolga said:


> Right? I usually only get 1 or 2 free plays, too. I must really stink at this game.



i already avoid those that have a high chance to fail unless i have a bunch of free plays and don't want anything else
hope you get skye and the others you wanted soon


----------



## ashjaed (Nov 30, 2015)

...fullblox? Seriously?


----------



## Tao (Nov 30, 2015)

ashjaed said:


> ...fullblox? Seriously?



I know, right? And another go at some more 8-bit Mario that we've already seen about 5 times now! Hurraaahh!


They're taking the p*ss with what badges they're giving UK. Isn't the price they want us to pay for this overall the highest as well?


I just turned it off without using my free goes. Call me when we get the neat badges everybody else is getting.


----------



## lars708 (Dec 1, 2015)

That Marie badge ugh! I can not get it! I want to complete my Splatoon set ;v;


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 1, 2015)

Tao said:


> They're taking the p*ss with what badges they're giving UK.


Let's all meet up in Frankfurt this weekend and protest at their headquarters.

The remaining Mario and AC machines move out in the next update. I've given up hope, so I imagine it'll be those dumb Tomodachi Life badges.


----------



## lars708 (Dec 1, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> Let's all meet up in Frankfurt this weekend and protest at their headquarters.
> 
> The remaining Mario and AC machines move out in the next update. I've given up hope, so I imagine it'll be those dumb Tomodachi Life badges.



Well i would like those actually since we didn't get any of them yet right? Some variation would be nice! 

I was really mad when i opened the badge arcade yesterday only to see that the bunny thought it would be 'nice' to add the old badges again! 

Badge Arcade Bunny just unlocked the achievement 'Variety? Is that a fruit?'.


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 1, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Well i would like those actually since we didn't get any of them yet right? Some variation would be nice!


The TL badges are just the pictures of food used in the game. That'd be more disappointing than the current Fullblox set, which is why I'm just expecting those, rather than getting my hopes up for Zelda, Metroid, Pokemon, and so on.


----------



## shunishu (Dec 1, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> The TL badges are just the pictures of food used in the game. That'd be more disappointing than the current Fullblox set, which is why I'm just expecting those, rather than getting my hopes up for Zelda, Metroid, Pokemon, and so on.


i guess, but some of the fruit badges from TL are quite nice..
anyway, the US got fullblox too before all those others (i think) so i imagine they will follow soon too.. (well "before the end of the year" .. to put it in nintendo terms xD)
there's always the chance that they just leave these in for longer, even tho  they expired, like they did a few times now.. and we all know 8bit mario is here to stay.. -____-;


----------



## Tao (Dec 1, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> The remaining Mario and AC machines move out in the next update. I've given up hope, so I imagine it'll be those dumb Tomodachi Life badges.




Lies. We'll get Mario and Friends again. 

Then 8-bit Mario.

Then Splatoon. 

Then 8-bit Mario.

Then I will become Mario, because it's what Nintendo obviously desires.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 1, 2015)

I haven't played in a few days and I'm scared to because I actually have money now hahaha


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 1, 2015)

Got 15 badges today! Had to pay for plays but the result was fantastic. Got all the software Splatoon badges, all but two of the icon badges with the Splattershots, and two of the squid icons (although unfortunately not the color I wanted >.>).

I also like how they offer 10 plays for double so you don't have to keep going through the payment process.


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 1, 2015)

MORE SPLATOON BADGES THAT I DON'T HAVE? I MUST LOAD THIS GAME NOW.


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 1, 2015)

Home menu is now flawless


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 1, 2015)

Paid for some plays. I could have completed another set if I hadn't royally messed up in one part, the exact same way, 3-4 times in a row. I embarrass myself. ;;

Nice set up! I'll be messing around with mine after running some errands.

I wish the Squid Sisters theme folder looked like that. I like the solid(ish) color better.  8(


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 1, 2015)

I like that they offer free plays for this. I don't have a credit card or anything on the account so if I wanted to pay to play I'd have to buy the lowest eShop card out there which is a $10 one. I got the Isabelle sticker I wanted at least.


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 1, 2015)

I just now realized that the Squid Sisters theme makes a swimming sound as you scroll back and forth on the bottom screen. Had it not been for me messing around wit the badges, I don't think I wold have noticed. Wow.


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 1, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> I just now realized that the Squid Sisters theme makes a swimming sound as you scroll back and forth on the bottom screen. Had it not been for me messing around wit the badges, I don't think I wold have noticed. Wow.



The fresh squid theme has the same thing. It's barely noticeable unless you really listen.


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 2, 2015)

I have both, I can't believe I didn't notice. ;~;

On a related note, I've managed to arrange the badges I got today along with some of the badges I got on a different day (not shown here because I don't want to flood my mostly art twitter with 3DS screenshots lmao). 






I took the game cartridge out to make sure the top screen wasn't blocked, but the game I'm currently dealing with is Bravely Default.

EDIT: I realize I could have moved the cursor over to the home theme icon on the left and the result would have been the same. Whoops.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 2, 2015)

i didnt know this game exist untill i got a mystery package in my 3ds. looks cute and fun but my ds storage is low that i cant download it.


----------



## emolga (Dec 2, 2015)

this game is killing me


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 2, 2015)

Oh Nintendo, you and your advertising... No I do not want or care about whatever the hell this box game thing is. I came here to get badges.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have to admit though, I really like the new set of software icons. I just love how simple they look!


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 2, 2015)

Oh my god, this game just made a Gremlins reference.

"Don't feed it after midnight" he says.


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 2, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Oh Nintendo, you and your advertising... No I do not want or care about whatever the hell this box game thing is. I came here to get badges.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I have to admit though, I really like the new set of software icons. I just love how simple they look!


BOXBOY! is a really fun game though. I don't mind this new set of badges at all, they're pretty cute.

Got 3 free plays from the practice catcher, because it's a fairly simple one. With those I got 4 of the 8 BOXBOY! software icons. I hope I'll be able to get the StreetPass Mii Plaza one sometime as well, since I just missed that one and didn't want to pay for it.

Tomorrow the rest of the 8-bit Mario is moving out... I hope.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 2, 2015)

I want a reaction gif of every single face that bunny makes.


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 2, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I want a reaction gif of every single face that bunny makes.



I want the special badges that feature most of his faces.

Especially the "get real" one.


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 2, 2015)

I love when he practically turns into an anime girl. Not just the googly sparkly eyes but his entire body. It's both disturbing and entertaining.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 2, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> Oh my god, this game just made a Gremlins reference.
> 
> "Don't feed it after midnight" he says.



There are so many references in this game. In the same conversation, the "don't say his name three times" answer for instance.


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 2, 2015)

I love it, to be honest. I always hit "A" and then think, "I SHOULD HAVE TAKEN A SCREENSHOT."



Spoiler: ...



Beetlejuice.

_BEETLEJUICE._

*BEETLEJUICE!*


----------



## Silversea (Dec 5, 2015)

Still hoping to get a 3-5 plays bonus one day (preferably on a set that I actually want0. I missed out everything recently because I've not received any free plays for a few days. The free giveaway today was nice, though I didn't care for any of the badges at the moment.

It's hardly a game at all without the microtransactions.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 5, 2015)

Me trying to get the +3 free play badge:


----------



## JellyDitto (Dec 5, 2015)

_*this game is the bane of my existance*_


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 5, 2015)

I wish you could trade in play coins for extra plays. Nothing uses those things anymore anyway.

Plus it would encourage us to "get out" and "be active" like everybody wants nowadays. And by that I mean aggressively walking around the room to get that new Link badge.


----------



## Cress (Dec 5, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> I wish you could trade in play coins for extra plays. Nothing uses those things anymore anyway.
> 
> Plus it would encourage us to "get out" and "be active" like everybody wants nowadays. And by that I mean aggressively walking around the room to get that new Link badge.



*aggresively shaking the system like the salesrabbit would kidnap you if you didn't shake fast enough.


----------



## maarowak (Dec 5, 2015)

quick question: if you get a new console, and connect to your eshop account, you'll be able to use the badges and themes you have already, right?
i really want to get the hhd new 3ds bundle ):


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 5, 2015)

I got the music and eShop badges with my two free plays today, but I also really wanted to Mii one. What sucks is it will reset tomorrow and the other two will be blocking the way again.


----------



## JellyDitto (Dec 5, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> I wish you could trade in play coins for extra plays. Nothing uses those things anymore anyway.
> 
> Plus it would encourage us to "get out" and "be active" like everybody wants nowadays. And by that I mean aggressively walking around the room to get that new Link badge.



that'd be a huge mistake on nintendo's part. you can easily hack play coins into your system with homebrew. if nintendo did that, there would be no point of microtransactions in the game.


----------



## shunishu (Dec 5, 2015)

JellyDitto said:


> that'd be a huge mistake on nintendo's part. you can easily hack play coins into your system with homebrew. if nintendo did that, there would be no point of microtransactions in the game.


if people use homebrew, they can easily unlock all the badges in the game, without going through such play coin struggle..
if they did play coins they could just simply limit it to once a day or so for a limited amount..
what would be cooler tho, would be if you could trade badges online with friends or so, or if you could trade in badges for free plays, since you often get badges, that you don't want or get them multiple times.

but yeah idk, 1 or more free plays wouldn't make the niintendo earn any less.. they are so greedy with them.. -_- but whatever


----------



## emolga (Dec 6, 2015)

the swapnote badges are adorable! got four free plays today and managed to complete one of the sets and half of another


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 6, 2015)

OK, remember when I said the Splatoon badges were really easy to get?

The Super Mario Maker badges are even EASIER to get. I got four free plays today, and with them I was able to get 20+ SMM badges.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And yes, I know that is a lot of free plays. But considering the fact that I also managed to get 20 badges from the SMM practice catcher when I usually get 5-10... Yeeeaaaahh.


----------



## emolga (Dec 6, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Me trying to get the +3 free play badge:



same here! how do you know which one is the +3 free play badge?


----------



## shunishu (Dec 7, 2015)

yay got a 2 free plays badge in the practice catcher. which is good cause the christmas ac ones just arrived finally -_-;
there are 2 catchers, where you can get a free badge if you reset it in EU at the moment. the one with pietro can drop a feather and the super mario world one, that has all these tiny enemies, koopas etc piled up on a curved chain chomp, can drop a bomb.
how you do it is you slowly go to one of these,click on the bunny and say reset badges. if you get a free play at start during that otherwise before you go to the pratice thing, so it already fell down and lies ready to drop. if you get even just 1 free play with the practice catcher, it'll fall down if you move to the catcher. so you can go to the other one i mentioned (feather or bomb), reset badges again and this one should fall too, without even having used your free play ^^. that way you can get both free or3 if you get a free play starting the the arcade. just remember doing it before going to the practice catcher.


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm crap at today's practice catcher. At least I got Jingle with the free play they handed out.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 7, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> I'm crap at today's practice catcher. At least I got Jingle with the free play they handed out.



Me too. I only got one badge from it lol. I thought it was going to be easy.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 7, 2015)

Yesterday practise was the one with the hammer and 20 mario maker blocks. Managed to get 4 turns but too bad those turns only got me one badge


----------



## Coach (Dec 7, 2015)

Is there a reason why all of the themes have no music? The Jingle one from today could have the one from the christmas animal crossing theme, and the mario kart one could have the song from the actual track.


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 7, 2015)

No music? I haven't used any of them so I didn't actually notice.

I was crap at the catcher today, but none of the current badges are ones I'm in a hurry to get.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 7, 2015)

OMFG THERE'S A RUDY BADGE OUT NOW

I NEED THIS!


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 7, 2015)

I really love the Swapnote badges. I remember Swapnote was literally the coolest thing ever when the 3DS first came out. I spent hours writing cool notes to people. xD


----------



## emolga (Dec 7, 2015)

The swapnote badges are adorable! Completed another set today.


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 8, 2015)

Managed to get Flora on my free try! Man, I miss having her in my town... :/


----------



## Yoshisaur (Dec 8, 2015)

I love that they did SMB2 badges! I feel like that game doesn't get much love.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm almost tempted to not log in daily because the bunny won't shut the heck up.


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 9, 2015)

Those Wind Waker badges, though. <3
Actually super easy to get a full set.


----------



## Coach (Dec 10, 2015)

Today we got 3 Christmas Mario machines, One new Mario kart machine and Two Mario menu icon machines here. Not the best, but at least they're not repeats.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 10, 2015)

I actually quite like these new 8-bit Mario software icons. I'd try getting some... if I wasn't still trying to get the badge of a certain AC:NL dreamie.


----------



## lars708 (Dec 10, 2015)

Got 5 free plays today!

I got exactly zer0 badges with them! 

REST IN PEPPERONIS LARS708

2000-2015


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 10, 2015)

Managed to clear the practice catcher two and a half times yet still only got one free play from it. >_>

Luckily I also got one of those bonus badges so I got two free plays, which I used to try and get those Zelda bottle badges.


----------



## shunishu (Dec 10, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Got 5 free plays today!
> 
> I got exactly zer0 badges with them!
> 
> ...



how?? what are you even doing??
xD

got 4 free plays todays and tons of badges.. not all that i wanted tho.. have to try again tomorrow


----------



## lars708 (Dec 11, 2015)

shunishu said:


> how?? what are you even doing??
> xD
> 
> got 4 free plays todays and tons of badges.. not all that i wanted tho.. have to try again tomorrow



Well i tried to get some Mario Kart 8 badges but i sucked...  THEY ARE ALL MADE IN SUCH A MEAN WAY THAT I CAN NOT WIN ANY BADGES


----------



## mirukushake (Dec 11, 2015)

The Badge Center bunny was speaking in English in the Japanese version today haha.


----------



## lars708 (Dec 11, 2015)

mirukushake said:


> The Badge Center bunny was speaking in English in the Japanese version today haha.
> 
> View attachment 158212



WHOA THAT EXPRESSION IS SO WEIRD :0


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 11, 2015)

Damn, I really wanted Gengar and I managed to get two free plays today, but I screwed up.


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 11, 2015)

Managed to get 5 free plays today! Got 20 badges in the practice catcher and got one of the red targets. I swear I love the practice ones where you just bump something with the crane and they all fall in.

Completed the holiday Mario set and got a few more bottles from the Wind Waker collection, though of course the only three that didn't fall in were the ones I needed...


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 11, 2015)

Yaaaasssss I got that Rudy badge!

NOW WHERE ARE OUR EUGENE, MELBA, FELICITY, WENDY AND POPPY BADGES NINTENDO??

I need all my dreamies on my home menu hnnnnng


----------



## lars708 (Dec 12, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Managed to get 5 free plays today! Got 20 badges in the practice catcher and got one of the red targets. I swear I love the practice ones where you just bump something with the crane and they all fall in.
> 
> Completed the holiday Mario set and got a few more bottles from the Wind Waker collection, though of course the only three that didn't fall in were the ones I needed...



What? How? The red traget only gives 2 free plays?


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 12, 2015)

lars708 said:


> What? How? The red traget only gives 2 free plays?



I thought it gives 3? Whatever the case I got 3 from it.


----------



## kelpy (Dec 12, 2015)

1 hour 20 minutes till I can grab myself some badges :]
I hate money gabs but I love the badges so I'm just gonna be cheap and try to get as many as possible for free!

I love it when you're looking at the catchers and you switch over to one and then a badge RANDOMLY falls and you get it for no effort whatsoever XD


----------



## lars708 (Dec 12, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> I thought it gives 3? Whatever the case I got 3 from it.



I got a red target today which only gave me 2 plays... hmm


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 12, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> I thought it gives 3? Whatever the case I got 3 from it.


Must've been a blue one then. Green gives 1, red gives 2.

I've never gotten a blue bonus. Mostly red ones, and one green bonus. Then again, I rarely get bonuses to begin with.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 12, 2015)

Ugh. I only got one free play today and I just want Gengar. I could have definitely gotten him with two free plays.


----------



## Cress (Dec 12, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> Must've been a blue one then. Green gives 1, red gives 2.
> 
> I've never gotten a blue bonus. Mostly red ones, and one green bonus. Then again, I rarely get bonuses to begin with.



Uh... I've never seen a greed bonus ever. Blue are 1 free play for me, and red are 3. Maybe it's different by region?


----------



## shunishu (Dec 12, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Uh... I've never seen a greed bonus ever. Blue are 1 free play for me, and red are 3. Maybe it's different by region?


maybe you got the 3rd free play from getting 10 dummy badges and didnt notice?
dunno.. never gotten blue or green ones ..


----------



## Cress (Dec 12, 2015)

shunishu said:


> maybe you got the 3rd free play from getting 10 dummy badges and didnt notice?
> dunno.. never gotten blue or green ones ..



I've gotten them multiple times and the rabbit explicitly says 3 free plays every time (and sometimes he says "and you got 10 badges so here's a 4th one!")


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 12, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I've gotten them multiple times and the rabbit explicitly says 3 free plays every time (and sometimes he says "and you got 10 badges so here's a 4th one!")



Yeah for me he said "you got a super bonus, here's 3 free plays! Oh, and here's two more since you managed to rack up 20 non-bonus practice badges".


----------



## shunishu (Dec 12, 2015)

ah ok.. never got that one dunno


----------



## lars708 (Dec 12, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> Must've been a blue one then. Green gives 1, red gives 2.
> 
> I've never gotten a blue bonus. Mostly red ones, and one green bonus. Then again, I rarely get bonuses to begin with.



Oh cool! I have only got red ones so far. I get them like 75% of the days i start up the game. So i almost always have at least 1 play lol.


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 12, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Uh... I've never seen a greed bonus ever. Blue are 1 free play for me, and red are 3. Maybe it's different by region?


Red are 2 free plays here. I wonder why they changed that.


----------



## lars708 (Dec 12, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> Red are 2 free plays here. I wonder why they changed that.



Maybe that means that Blue targets do not exist in this region? Nintendo is so weird, i mean this tweak does not make any sense. It is like amiibo card packs. WHY DOES NA GET 6 CARDS PER PACK *head explodes*.


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 12, 2015)

In NA blue targets give you 1 free play and red targets give you 3. I don't think green exists here.


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 12, 2015)

Glad to know that besides making the plays more expensive here than in the US, they also screw us over by limiting the amount of free plays we can get from a super bonus.


----------



## Coach (Dec 13, 2015)

Has anybody else seen the emotion the bunny does where he falls over? I burst out laughing when I first saw that!


----------



## lars708 (Dec 13, 2015)

Coach said:


> Has anybody else seen the emotion the bunny does where he falls over? I burst out laughing when I first saw that!



I saw that one! His emotions are so funny!

The Mario Party board he made today was so funny as well! I love how Nintendo gave him so much personality!


----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2015)

I've got a few badges so far, mostly all Mario, thanks to the freebies. Not gonna waste actually money on it though.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 13, 2015)

Geez, that one practice badge that was stuck and blocking all the others was bs. I only pulled out three badges and couldn't get it unstuck. I was lucky to get the blue bonus badge. Alright, time to try and get Gengar again. Bring it on!







Edit: Son of a... I can't get him no matter what I do. It always grabs onto his ear and it's never enough.


----------



## kelpy (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm so happy! I got Xerneas and he's just so perfect under my Pokemon X game <3
I hope AC badges come back soon.. I started playing when they weren't available..


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 13, 2015)

i got a Freya, Skye, Jingle and Flurry badge


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Dec 13, 2015)

I want the Slurpuff badge but I HAVE NO MONEY AND NOT ENOUGH FREE PLAYS. WHY CRUEL WORLD WHYYYYYYY


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 13, 2015)

got that gengar sticker. Hoping it'd be one of those 4 piece stickers


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 13, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> got that gengar sticker. Hoping it'd be one of those 4 piece stickers



Teach me your secret, sensei. Gengar has phased through my grasp for the last time. Tomorrow I will get him for sure...


----------



## emolga (Dec 13, 2015)

decided to spend two dollars yesterday and completed the dark type and toon zelda sets. by the way, you can potentially get a free badge from the wind waker sail set. if you wait for a few seconds while having a turn, one of the sails will fall by itself without you having to do anything

also please please pleeease bring these to the US Nintendo


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 13, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Teach me your secret, sensei. Gengar has phased through my grasp for the last time. Tomorrow I will get him for sure...



you can do it in two turns. I don't have much advice to give but just release the claw a second before since it moves a bit after. It should fall down that ledge it's on and if you get hunter by pushing it with genga on your first turn then it should be open to grab with the second


----------



## Coach (Dec 13, 2015)

I managed to get the Toad, Toadette and Yoshi Mario party badges plus a load of green spaces from my 2 free plays today. I'm quite happy with that, I thought I'd get less than I did!


----------



## shunishu (Dec 14, 2015)

emolga said:


> also please please pleeease bring these to the US Nintendo



waiting for these too -_-
not sure why but they are pretty cute..
i wish there were sumikko gurashi ones too.. maybe one day..


----------



## lars708 (Dec 14, 2015)

Coach said:


> I managed to get the Toad, Toadette and Yoshi Mario party badges plus a load of green spaces from my 2 free plays today. I'm quite happy with that, I thought I'd get less than I did!



I only got Toadette and a few green spaces because i had only one free play...

Not disappointed though since i like Toadette a lot!!


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 14, 2015)

Nothing but the same old catchers for the past three days or so. Luckily they're all "last day" today so we'll get some new ones tomorrow!


----------



## r a t (Dec 15, 2015)

Blehh I really don't like the look of the mario party badges, I hope we can get the pokemon ones soon


----------



## lars708 (Dec 15, 2015)

I managed to get all the Mario Party 10 application badges with my 3 free-plays today!
Although, the camera badge is really buggy, the top screen image is Steel Diver instead of the 3DS-Camera thingy and the sound is the 'you haven't downloaded this application yet' sound. The text underneath is some scrambled ? marks in blocks and some Japanese letters. 

However, if i open it, it launches the camera app. When i close the app, the badge disappears from my home-menu and re-appears if i restart my 3DS in the 'place badges' box! Can anyone tell me what's going on? 

Oh and just a side note, this is the first machine i cleared :3


----------



## Coach (Dec 15, 2015)

lars708 said:


> I managed to get all the Mario Party 10 application badges with my 3 free-plays today!
> Although, the camera badge is really buggy, the top screen image is Steel Diver instead of the 3DS-Camera thingy and the sound is the 'you haven't downloaded this application yet' sound. The text underneath is some scrambled ? marks in blocks and some Japanese letters.
> 
> However, if i open it, it launches the camera app. When i close the app, the badge disappears from my home-menu and re-appears if i restart my 3DS in the 'place badges' box! Can anyone tell me what's going on?
> ...



Wow, I just completed that set today too! I got 22 fake badges (Making 30 total since I had 8 from previous days) and then used them to get the 8 software spaces. Somehow, I did a lot worse in the real one and it took me 3 tries instead of the max of 2 from the practice!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 15, 2015)

Whoa, I got 5 free plays today! One from the Kirby trivia and 4 from the practice game.


----------



## lars708 (Dec 15, 2015)

Coach said:


> Wow, I just completed that set today too! I got 22 fake badges (Making 30 total since I had 8 from previous days) and then used them to get the 8 software spaces. Somehow, I did a lot worse in the real one and it took me 3 tries instead of the max of 2 from the practice!



Same! I tried moving the crane all the way to the left which would make several badges fall in the practice catcher but that somehow did not work in the real catcher. Ah well, i succeeded anyway so can't complain!


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 15, 2015)

Got a total of 3 free plays today! Cleared the Mario Party apps catcher with my first one, then got 20 badges in the catcher which I used on the AC butterfly catcher and the first Kirby apps catcher. Got a lotta badges today.

Is it weird that I've been replaying Kirby's Return to Dream Land right as they add the badges for it?


----------



## emolga (Dec 15, 2015)

the Kirby badges are adorable! unfortunately I only got two plays today, but I was able to get two Kirby badges!


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 15, 2015)

Sounds like there are some cute badges today! I may need to check in later.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 15, 2015)

When you buy $10 of Nintendo fun money for Cloud and then you have $4 left over for Badges ;-))))))))))))


----------



## Thunder (Dec 15, 2015)

Javocado said:


> When you buy $10 of Nintendo fun money for Cloud and then you have $4 left over for Badges ;-))))))))))))



That's enough to get you like, two badges!


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 16, 2015)

Thunder said:


> That's enough to get you like, two badges!



Someone must have terrible luck with these badges. D=


----------



## Javocado (Dec 16, 2015)

Well thankfully I did not get 2 hahaha I ended up snagging a clean 36 with 20 plays!
Almost doubled up! A large % of those 36 were the Wooly Wurl badges that get off the Catchers today. Also couldn't resist the Kirby software badges, so I snagged all of those. Now I have a grand total of 103 badges I believe. The Bunny statue is now upgraded with a few badges surrounding it for me.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 16, 2015)

You can get blue and green badges from the practice catchers? I've only ever seen red ones. .-.


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 16, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> You can get blue and green badges from the practice catchers? I've only ever seen red ones. .-.



Green is only for EU I believe. Red is exclusive to NA.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Dec 16, 2015)

Finally some Kirby themed badges. I got a few just a while ago through being very lucky with getting free plays through the practice catcher. =)


----------



## lars708 (Dec 16, 2015)

The puns are so bad in this game oh my lord.







- - - Post Merge - - -

Also i just opened the Badge Arcade and the EU Arcade has Nikki badges! Hype! Swapnote nostalgia!

And that brought us another pun, y'know, it is christmas time!
Are you getting presents from nikkilas as well? 

Yeah it is bad


----------



## Thunder (Dec 16, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> Someone must have terrible luck with these badges. D=



I've lost a badge because another badge literally pried it out of my claw OTL


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 16, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Green is only for EU I believe. Red is exclusive to NA.


Red is 2 plays in EU.

I'm hoping they add more Nikki badges tomorrow, the MK8 stuff is moving out so there'll be space.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Dec 16, 2015)

I want more hammer catchers because those are easy ;__;
I hope I can get that Kirby Mii Plaza badge before those catchers go... >:[


----------



## Manah (Dec 16, 2015)

I wish there were hammer catchers for badges I actually want. :<

Now can EU please get more interesting badges? I'm getting really tired of Mario stuff.


----------



## shunishu (Dec 16, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Green is only for EU I believe. Red is exclusive to NA.



i've never seen green badges, i'm in eu..


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 16, 2015)

So I only managed to get two (2) badges during my practice try today. Such fail.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 16, 2015)

This game is so addictive. If I had eshop right now...omg I would have been using it all on this game xD. 

My friend bought a $50 eshop and he used it all on this game all at once I get it he's rich but.....still.....xD


----------



## lars708 (Dec 17, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> This game is so addictive. If I had eshop right now...omg I would have been using it all on this game xD.
> 
> My friend bought a $50 eshop and he used it all on this game all at once I get it he's rich but.....still.....xD



Ah seriously? What a waste, considering that he also could have bought a full fledged game for that amount of money...


----------



## Matt0106 (Dec 17, 2015)

Guys, am I the only one having problems logging into Nintendo Badge Arcade? I have three full bars of Internet, I've shut it down, yet it constantly says an error occurred. Not even with Internet, just that an error occurred. I really want to get my badges... Help???

- - - Post Merge - - -



Matt0106 said:


> Guys, am I the only one having problems logging into Nintendo Badge Arcade? I have three full bars of Internet, I've shut it down, yet it constantly says an error occurred. Not even with Internet, just that an error occurred. I really want to get my badges... Help???



Even with Nintendo e shop, it persists with an error? I don't know what's wrong because I have Internet; it's just not working.


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 17, 2015)

>splatoon system badges move out
>get replaced with splatoon system badges
>mfw


----------



## Bosca (Dec 17, 2015)

This game has made me dislike Splatoon..it's not even a 3DS game. Stop it Nintendo.


----------



## shunishu (Dec 17, 2015)

Bosca said:


> This game has made me dislike Splatoon..it's not even a 3DS game. Stop it Nintendo.


omg i was literally just gonna post that 
also soon gonna start developing a deep dislike for mario. if that is what nintin is going for then congrats 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Matt0106 said:


> Guys, am I the only one having problems logging into Nintendo Badge Arcade? I have three full bars of Internet, I've shut it down, yet it constantly says an error occurred. Not even with Internet, just that an error occurred. I really want to get my badges... Help???
> Even with Nintendo e shop, it persists with an error? I don't know what's wrong because I have Internet; it's just not working.



i had problems and an error for both as well this morning... seems to work again now tho


----------



## lars708 (Dec 17, 2015)

shunishu said:


> omg i was literally just gonna post that
> also soon gonna start developing a deep dislike for mario. if that is what nintin is going for then congrats
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



#maintenance, miiverse was down for a while as well.


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 17, 2015)

Bosca said:


> This game has made me dislike Splatoon..it's not even a 3DS game. Stop it Nintendo.



Just because something isn't on the 3DS doesn't mean we shouldn't get badges for them. Splatoon is extremely popular, to the point where the Squid Sisters home theme couldn't be knocked down from the number 1 spot in Japan until the Monster Hunter X theme came out. It's not really the game's fault that its badges keep coming back. Nintendo just succeeded at making a new IP and they're going to run with it.

That being said, hate it as much as you want. Its numbers are going to speak for themselves. <3


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 17, 2015)

Sweet, I got most of the software Kirby icons. I only need the eShop and Mii Plaza ones now.


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 17, 2015)

I am in love with these Kirby badges. From Nightmare in Dreamland and The Amazing Mirror... those two games are what got me into gaming in the first place. I was like 8 lol <3



Bosca said:


> This game has made me dislike Splatoon..it's not even a 3DS game. Stop it Nintendo.



You do realize that Yoshi's Woolly World, MK8, Mario Party, and all the retro badges like original Zelda and Super Mario aren't 3DS games, right?


----------



## roseflower (Dec 17, 2015)

Does anyone know how to catch snowpapa? Is there a trick?


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 17, 2015)

Woah! The catchers are nothing but Kirby badges. That's kind of amazing. 

I got two free plays and ended up clearing the catcher I chose this time around.


----------



## shunishu (Dec 17, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> That being said, hate it as much as you want. Its numbers are going to speak for themselves. <3


i doubt bosca dislikes splatoon, they said almost, this was more about them bringing the same splatoon(&mario) badges over and over in the EU, which might make someone dislike an ip they otherwise enjoy..


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 17, 2015)

shunishu said:


> i doubt bosca dislikes splatoon, they said almost, this was more about them bringing the same splatoon(&mario) badges over and over in the EU, which might make someone dislike an ip they otherwise enjoy..



I swear Nintendo really hates EU. NA hasn't really seen many repeats.


----------



## lars708 (Dec 17, 2015)

Got one free play today but i managed to get 3 badges on the Splatoon catcher with the two ice slopes.

Sucks that Europe got the same Splatoon catchers for the 5th time though. It makes no sense to me at all.


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 17, 2015)

Why is EU so incredibly evil?


----------



## Bosca (Dec 17, 2015)

My frustration is more about the repeat of the badges. I'm very happy for Nintendo to have a new successful IP, but I can't be happy when it _feels_ like they're pushing it down my throat.. we haven't even had Pok?mon badges here at all. I am aware what games are on 3DS, but the difference for those games you mentioned, is that they have characters or a game of some form that has been on the 3DS, so it's easy to forgive them a little. If you love Splatoon, you'd probs love playing this in the EU, but as someone that never experience it (yet), it's tiring and becoming a fault to my experience of this game. 

Anyway, I have no problem with non 3DS games being on this at all, I was just venting and I'm not meaning offend you guys with your fave game, Splatoon just happens to be the game that got used this way.


----------



## Matt0106 (Dec 17, 2015)

shunishu said:


> omg i was literally just gonna post that
> also soon gonna start developing a deep dislike for mario. if that is what nintin is going for then congrats
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Yup it works now!


----------



## lars708 (Dec 18, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> Why is EU so incredibly evil?



I do not have a single clue... It is so weird because this makes people think that the Arcade is not going to get too much new catchers which will result in less people playing and even paying for the catchers as well. If the EU Badge Arcade keeps following this trend then i will soon have all the available badges without having to pay a single euro... Way to go Nintendo, you once again showed us how good you are at marketing techniques! Cough... COUGH!


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 24, 2015)

YAY! I managed to snatch Gyarados with my 3 free tries.  Merry christmas to me.


----------



## pokedude729 (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm honestly surprised that they didn't give a free play out for Christmas.


----------



## ChocoMagii (Dec 25, 2015)

$1.30 for 5 turns ;_;


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 25, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> I'm honestly surprised that they didn't give a free play out for Christmas.



Seriously? I was just about to log on and check. The owner of that arcade must be a Scrooge.


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 25, 2015)

There haven't been any free plays lately, nor any speeches. The recent practice catchers have been awful too, I barely got any free plays this week.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 27, 2015)

Free play today. I agree, recent practice catchers have been torrential. Clearly not a game biased towards the "free" side of "free to play".


----------



## Bosca (Dec 28, 2015)

I need to get poor Flareon to complete my eeveelution set. But yeah they have been making it difficult. I'm just so happy to see a fresh collection of badges that interest me.


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 28, 2015)

Silversea said:


> Free play today. I agree, recent practice catchers have been torrential. Clearly not a game biased towards the "free" side of "free to play".


Nintendo calls them "free to start". They think calling it "free to play" is misleading, when microtransactions are an important part of the game. This game has a strong earning model, so free to start is a pretty good descriptor.


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 31, 2015)

Brand new Splatoon badges were added today. <3 I spent a couple of dollars and got the free theme and all the badges I wanted, even though I messed up one of my tries. 

I also got two free tries from the bunny for no reason as a New Year's Eve thing so I highly recommend giving the game a quick peek.


----------



## Cress (Jan 1, 2016)

They gave another 2 free plays today and then I got *4 MORE FREE PLAYS FROM THE PRACTICE CATCHER!*
6 free plays in a day is just too good.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 1, 2016)

There aren't that many badges in the catchers that I really want, so on some days I don't mind if I don't get any free plays. But that only happens when there aren't any interesting badges I could try getting or when I have more than 2 days to get the ones I do want.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 2, 2016)

the Japanese New Year ones are nice, probably the only time of year they'll come out. Couldn't get any of them with 3 plays though, that sucked.


----------



## lars708 (Jan 2, 2016)

Ugh 8-bit Zelda badges, when will Nintendo learn that nobody cares about them! 
Where are my Kirby badges!


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Jan 6, 2016)

I know how you feel. I want them to bring back the mariokart catchers so I can try to get my fave racers. ><


----------



## shunishu (Jan 6, 2016)

i just got 24 dummy badges in the practice catcher and there was not even one special badge among them :O


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 8, 2016)

Who is writing for this bunny, oh my god.


----------



## shunishu (Jan 8, 2016)

dapperlace said:


> Who is writing for this bunny, oh my god.


you mean "OH. MY. ARE. GOD."
haha ... -_-;


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 8, 2016)

dapperlace said:


> Who is writing for this bunny, oh my god.



It's a meme.


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 8, 2016)

I know it's a meme, that's why I need to know who's writing for the localization. 

The offical Splatoon tumblr has some real gems in it too.


----------



## Jake (Jan 15, 2016)

I only got this the other day, it's pretty cool - not sure why i didn't DL it for so long LOL

i dont really plan on buying any of the plays tho unless there's the theme bonus thingy and it's a theme I'm interested in (just did it now for the Zelda one in EU). Other than that I'll just use free plays.


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 15, 2016)

Finally got the LoZ bottle software launchers yesterday. <3


----------



## Romaki (Jan 15, 2016)

I don't know why I play it daily, I don't even use the badges. But I have like 112.
My favorite part was when I couldn't get a badge from my training round, so the rabbit pitied me and gave me another 5 tries. 
Then I got 'em all.


----------



## shunishu (Jan 15, 2016)

Annika said:


> My favorite part was when I couldn't get a badge from my training round, so the rabbit pitied me and gave me another 5 tries. Then I got 'em all.



that happened to me too once ^^


----------



## lars708 (Jan 19, 2016)

I haven't opened the Arcade for a few weeks now...

The EU badges just were crap all the time so i am not even going to open it anymore >.>


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 19, 2016)

Doesn't EU also give less free plays? Maybe their excuse for that is that they leave the badges up for longer or something so that people still have time. Whatever their reasoning, though, they're still big doodoo heads.


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 19, 2016)

dapperlace said:


> Doesn't EU also give less free plays? Maybe their excuse for that is that they leave the badges up for longer or something so that people still have time. Whatever their reasoning, though, they're still big doodoo heads.


The super bonus gives 1 less play. I don't know if that's their reason to make machines stay longer. I don't really care either, the bonuses should give the same amount of plays in all regions.

The badges available now are not bad though. It's ALBW and Tri Force Heroes badges, with the SNES and Game Boy 8-bit badges. Some of the previous machines are also cycling through on a daily basis.

So far, I got the full SNES machine, trying to get the rest of the Game Boy ones (missing 2 of 4). I got Hilda, Link and the Triforce from the ALBW sets so I'm fine with not getting more from those for now.



Annika said:


> I don't know why I play it daily, I don't even use the badges. But I have like 112.


I also play daily, even though I have about 250 badges while using only 13 at the moment.


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 19, 2016)

MokaAkashiya said:


> IT'S TOO LATE!



Even more TOO LATE!


----------



## lars708 (Jan 20, 2016)

Reindeer said:


> The super bonus gives 1 less play. I don't know if that's their reason to make machines stay longer. I don't really care either, the bonuses should give the same amount of plays in all regions.
> 
> The badges available now are not bad though. It's ALBW and Tri Force Heroes badges, with the SNES and Game Boy 8-bit badges. Some of the previous machines are also cycling through on a daily basis.
> 
> ...



Oh well, it is just weird how we are in the shadow everytime


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 21, 2016)

I've probably spent around 100 dollars on this.

I have 465 badges, and 63 sets completed.


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 21, 2016)

Woah! I think the most I've spent is about $20, maybe $26 tops. 
I have anywhere from 250-300 badges, I think? I can't quite remember. 

The sets I complete tend to be Splatoon sets, LoZ sets, or software badges. I don't know what it is, I like badges that do things.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 21, 2016)

I have 204 now and I think I only spent maybe $3.

Luck has not been on my side lately though...


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 21, 2016)

dapperlace said:


> The sets I complete tend to be Splatoon sets, LoZ sets, or software badges. I don't know what it is, I like badges that do things.


Same. The few times I actually spent money (I think 30 plays total) it was often for some software badges, and the free theme.

I hope that customizable badges will be introduced at some point. It would be cool to have games started up by badges.


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 21, 2016)

OH man, I'd love to draw my own badges.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 21, 2016)

Imagine how hype Badge Trading would be though hahaha but alas it's just a pipe dream


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 21, 2016)

I'd love to trade badges! Sometimes I have extras I don't need. xox

Or if you could trade in a certain amount of badges for a free play or something...


----------



## lars708 (Jan 22, 2016)

dapperlace said:


> I'd love to trade badges! Sometimes I have extras I don't need. xox
> 
> Or if you could trade in a certain amount of badges for a free play or something...



Omg yes, i have like 21 Callies...


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 22, 2016)

So they added new Splatoon badges, the majority being the ability icons. Of course it's impossible to get hardly any of them without multiple plays...


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 22, 2016)

Oh lord. Now I have to look...


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 22, 2016)

I check every day. I hope some AC or Kirby badges come back.


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 23, 2016)

Wowie. Sometimes I forget how many abilities are in Splatoon.


----------



## lars708 (Jan 26, 2016)

dapperlace said:


> Wowie. Sometimes I forget how many abilities are in Splatoon.



Ikr there are a lot. I think it's because i never use the opening gambit and stuff lol


----------



## bloomwaker (Feb 18, 2016)

Fire Emblem: Fates badges are up!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Feb 18, 2016)

i know it's been a while since i last posted here, but some point last month, i finally got that marie badge.

i also got a few other badges i really wanted like a badge of melba and... i can't remember what else lol


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 18, 2016)

Still waiting on some XCX badges *cough*


----------



## bloomwaker (Feb 18, 2016)

There are still no FE:Awakening badges, that I know of.

But now I have all the current Fates badges.


----------



## Matt0106 (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm actually so happy! I got Azura and Corrin and I completed their set with only two plays! Now I just need a matching theme...


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 23, 2016)

this thread is old but w/e...

when the badge arcade first was released i thought it was kind of lame but now i love it ;; i've never spent actual money on it because im not That In Love w the badges but it is a lot of fun and it makes your 3ds home screen really cute!!! i love the animal crossing badges..
and the new the legend of zelda twilight princess HD badges are really cool. i don't have a lot but !! still ;;

- - - Post Merge - - -

this thread is old but w/e...

when the badge arcade first was released i thought it was kind of lame but now i love it ;; i've never spent actual money on it because im not That In Love w the badges but it is a lot of fun and it makes your 3ds home screen really cute!!! i love the animal crossing badges..
and the new the legend of zelda twilight princess HD badges are really cool. i don't have a lot but !! still ;;


----------



## Brobasaur (Mar 24, 2016)

I love collecting badges, but I wish the US release schedule was closer to Japan's release schedule. Still waiting to get my bulbasaur badge. Also, I wish there were more 3rd party badges, and Luigis mansion/Xenoblade.


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 24, 2016)

Brobasaur said:


> Also, I wish there were more 3rd party badges, and Luigis mansion/Xenoblade.



I'm still waiting for my Xenoblade badges.


----------



## Cress (Mar 25, 2016)

The only badges I really want are the rest of the Wind Waker HD badges.
Those borders. ;_;


----------



## bloomwaker (Mar 25, 2016)

The Twilight Princess mega-badges are really nice, oh man.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 29, 2016)

Haven't opened this app in MONTHS maybe i should check the badges out today


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 29, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Haven't opened this app in MONTHS maybe i should check the badges out today


dont its just pokemon in the shape of eggs and 8-bit badges of the rabbit
bring back twilight princess badges pls


----------



## Chrystina (Mar 29, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Haven't opened this app in MONTHS maybe i should check the badges out today



I always do this. I'll play everyday for like a week at most and then completely forget about it or just don't feel like opening it.

but yeah like the person above me said it's just pokemon egg shaped and 8-bit badges. nothing really too great.
there are the AC launch badges as well but those always pop up like once every few weeks.


----------



## Draco (Aug 3, 2016)

*Nintendo Badge Arcade.*

I just Started playing this and im loving it. Anyone else into this. I'm wonder if theres a guide to maximize your grabs.


----------



## himeki (Aug 3, 2016)

idk i just spammed the badge arcade for the FE badges when they came out lol i managed to get them all tho


----------



## Milleram (Aug 3, 2016)

I was really into it at first and I still play it once a day. But I just have SO many badges now, and I can't even fit them all on my homescreen at once, so sometimes I wonder why I still play. They continue to put out really cute badges though, so I'd hate to miss out by not playing.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2016)

I do enjoy getting the badges and for a while there I did do the free play everyday, but it takes soooo long to load I don't look forward to it.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Aug 5, 2016)

I enjoy using Nintendo Badge Arcade and think it is a much better way of categorizing my folders. However, I hate free-to-play/free-to-start games and wish Nintendo allowed us to use the application without paying out of pocket most of the time. They have plenty of money saved in the bank already, why must we use actual money for this? I also wish there was more of a way to speed through the bunny's dialogue. As much as I love his expressiveness, it is very tedious to collect my free plays when I can't skip text like I can on the StreetPass Mii Plaza...


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Haven't opened this app in MONTHS maybe i should check the badges out today



Me too:/


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 5, 2016)

Badge Arcade is rigged as ****.


----------

